# Lettera aperta ...



## lothar57 (14 Luglio 2011)

Approffitto della pausa per questa riflessione.
A dicembre sono venuto qua',mai frequentato un forum,in quanto da traditore volevo scambiare idee e opinioni,con altri nella stessa situazione.
Dopo sei mesi mi accorgo che siamo solo in due ad avere in piedi una relazione clandestina,i restanti sono tutti traditi.
Con alcuni mi sento quasi giornalmente al di'fuori del forum,una mi ha appena scritto.....il forum mi annoia...e ha ragione..comincia a stufare pure me.
Sempre i soliti....traditi inconsolabili,traditi indecisi,maestre di vita,persone inacidite,se non fosse per il Conte e il sottoscritto,si russerebbe.

Admin,,,tanto come sempre farai finta di niente....viste le novita' che proponi...lo dico da commerciante molto esperto...cambia il nome....perche' questo ormai non rende l'idea,di quello che ''vendi''
a tutti buona pausa


----------



## Simy (14 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Approffitto della pausa per questa riflessione.
> A dicembre sono venuto qua',mai frequentato un forum,in quanto da traditore volevo scambiare idee e opinioni,con altri nella stessa situazione.
> Dopo sei mesi mi accorgo che siamo solo in due ad avere in piedi una relazione clandestina,i restanti sono tutti traditi.
> Con alcuni mi sento quasi giornalmente al di'fuori del forum,una mi ha appena scritto.....il forum mi annoia...e ha ragione..comincia a stufare pure me.
> ...


a me non pare che ci siano solo due traditori però.......
e aggiungo...è vero ci sono dei traditi inconsolabili....ma sai quanto fa male essere traditi?


----------



## Daniele (14 Luglio 2011)

A dire il vero i più sono traditori o ex traditori e i traditi se ne vanno solitamente messi male, perchè dopo 2 settimane di permanenza in cui le botte di allegria sono normalità e che loro sono esimi coglioni a non fare la medesima cosa...si impara a evitare posti dove non c'è possibilità.
Questo forum non è adatto a chi vuol fare lo spaccone per definirsi fico nel tradimento, chi tradisce e sta bene nella sua veste di traditore seriale non viene qui, chi ci viene è perchè conscio di avere un problema, che sia tradito o traditore e magari mettendosi in confronto spera di trovare il bandolo della matassa.


----------



## Tubarao (14 Luglio 2011)

Non riesco a capire il nesso tra il forum e la noia. 

Mi spiego meglio: non capisco perchè questo debba essere per forza un "luogo divertente"....

Per combattere la noia poi c'è sempre iuporn :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (14 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> A dire il vero i più sono traditori o ex traditori e i traditi se ne vanno solitamente messi male, perchè dopo 2 settimane di permanenza in cui le botte di allegria sono normalità e che loro sono esimi coglioni a non fare la medesima cosa...si impara a evitare posti dove non c'è possibilità.
> Questo forum non è adatto a chi vuol fare lo spaccone per definirsi fico nel tradimento,* chi tradisce e sta bene nella sua veste di traditore seriale non viene qui, chi ci viene è perchè conscio di avere un problema, che sia tradito o traditore e magari mettendosi in confronto spera di trovare il bandolo della matassa*.


 straquoto! :up:


----------



## oscuro (14 Luglio 2011)

*Lothar*

:rotfl:Che io sappia non son stato tradito....non ho relazioni extra...non son inacidito....qiondi sarei fuori posto?Ma dai c'è posto per tutti.....


----------



## Tubarao (14 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Admin,,,tanto come sempre farai finta di niente....viste le novita' che proponi...lo dico da commerciante molto esperto...cambia il nome....perche' questo ormai non rende l'idea,di quello che ''vendi''
> a tutti buona pausa



Io ci vedrei bene pure un paio di smutandate sul cubo....come le vedi ? 

:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## oscuro (14 Luglio 2011)

*tuburao*

Io due smutandate senza cubo......agressive e dal sedere estroverso....si si mi piace l'idea!!:up:


----------



## Tubarao (14 Luglio 2011)

Ma poi, precisamente, cos'è che "vende" admin ?


----------



## elena (14 Luglio 2011)

Io ho fatto richiesta di cancellazione del mio account.
Voglio esplorare il nuovo ambiente da fuori prima di ritornare. 
In fin dei conti, uno dei motivi per cui mi sono iscritta è stata proprio la curiosità di rileggere alcune discussioni interessantissime che un tempo erano liberamente leggibili e che adesso si trovano nelle sezioni non pubbliche del forum. 
In secondo luogo...beh...c'è tutto un mondo nuovo e impegnativo che mi aspetta là fuori, ma questo è un altro argomento, di cui vi parlerò quando tornerò...e questa è una promessa.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Approffitto della pausa per questa riflessione.
> A dicembre sono venuto qua',mai frequentato un forum,in quanto da traditore volevo scambiare idee e opinioni,con altri nella stessa situazione.
> Dopo sei mesi mi accorgo che siamo solo in due ad avere in piedi una relazione clandestina,i restanti sono tutti traditi.
> Con alcuni mi sento quasi giornalmente al di'fuori del forum,una mi ha appena scritto.....il forum mi annoia...e ha ragione..comincia a stufare pure me.
> ...


Non cambio. E non "vendo" nulla.

Il sito è stato creato da un utente che ha subito un tradimento ed è da sempre stato un sito dove si parla di tradimenti subiti, non come realizzarne altri.

Forse non è un concetto che piace ai traditori, ma tradire non è mai bello e non è accettato in nessuna delle culture che io conosco. Il tradimento è la brutta bestia dell'amore.

L'amore invece è incentivato (dall'umanità) perché è la cosa più bella che ci può capitare.

Non si può dire lo stesso del tradimento. *Infatti la frase suona pessima: "Il tradimento invece è incentivato (dall'umanità) perché è la cosa più bella che ci può capitare."

*No. *Il tradimento è una delle cose più brutte che ci può capitare*, e chi lo fa, è consapevole dell'atto più distruttivo che esista fra i rapporti umani.

Ma non solo. Il tradimento è talmente brutto che non si limita all'umanità. Il tradimento è percepito anche attraverso le specie. Questo indica che sia un modo di fare conosciuto anche nel mondo animale, ma se guardi bene le reazioni, ti rendi conto che uccidere un traditore sia percepito come un gran bene alla società perfino animale, dove la vita e la morte hanno un altro significato e dove la vita è ancora più sacra della nostra.


----------



## Tubarao (14 Luglio 2011)

Penso che in tutte le cose della vita, l'equilibrio sia la cosa più importante.

Usare qualsivoglia strumento in modo equilibrato è fondamentale, abusarne è deleterio.

Quando ho un mal di testa e prendo un'aspirina, il mal di testa mi passa.
Quando ho un mal di testa e prendo 50 aspirine tutte insieme, il mal di testa mi passa perchè nel frattempo sono passato a miglior vita.

Questo forum è come l'aspirina. Se usato in modo equilibrato guarisce, abusarne porta allo schiattamento.


----------



## Amoremio (14 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Approffitto della pausa per questa riflessione.
> A dicembre sono venuto qua',mai frequentato un forum,in quanto da traditore volevo scambiare idee e opinioni,con altri nella stessa situazione.
> Dopo sei mesi mi accorgo che siamo solo in due ad avere in piedi una relazione clandestina,i restanti sono tutti traditi.
> Con alcuni mi sento quasi giornalmente al di'fuori del forum,una mi ha appena scritto.....il forum mi annoia...e ha ragione..comincia a stufare pure me.
> ...


i traditori non sono solo 2

ma se a te il forum non da ciò che ti aspettavi, non sei mica costretto a postare

che poi tu sia, insieme al conte, l'anima del forum non so quanto sia un assunto condiviso, eh?


----------



## Simy (14 Luglio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Io ho fatto richiesta di cancellazione del mio account.
> Voglio esplorare il nuovo ambiente da fuori prima di ritornare.
> In fin dei conti, uno dei motivi per cui mi sono iscritta è stata proprio la curiosità di rileggere alcune discussioni interessantissime che un tempo erano liberamente leggibili e che adesso si trovano nelle sezioni non pubbliche del forum.
> In secondo luogo...beh...c'è tutto un mondo nuovo e impegnativo che mi aspetta là fuori, ma questo è un altro argomento, di cui vi parlerò quando tornerò...e questa è una promessa.


 noooooooooooooo perchè te ne vai!


----------



## Kid (14 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Approffitto della pausa per questa riflessione.
> A dicembre sono venuto qua',mai frequentato un forum,in quanto da traditore volevo scambiare idee e opinioni,con altri nella stessa situazione.
> Dopo sei mesi mi accorgo che siamo solo in due ad avere in piedi una relazione clandestina,i restanti sono tutti traditi.
> Con alcuni mi sento quasi giornalmente al di'fuori del forum,una mi ha appena scritto.....il forum mi annoia...e ha ragione..comincia a stufare pure me.
> ...


Ma non è vero dai, che di traditori ce ne sono parecchi. Sono solo un pò timidi.


----------



## Kid (14 Luglio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non cambio. E non "vendo" nulla.
> 
> Il sito è stato creato da un utente che ha subito un tradimento ed è da sempre stato un sito dove si parla di tradimenti subiti, non come realizzarne altri.
> 
> ...


Un bel quotone, suvvia.

Non deve passare il messaggio che questo sia un forum che incoraggia il tradimento.


----------



## elena (14 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> noooooooooooooo perchè te ne vai!


ma ho promesso che ritorno eh?


----------



## Tubarao (14 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Penso che in tutte le cose della vita, l'equilibrio sia la cosa più importante.
> 
> Usare qualsivoglia strumento in modo equilibrato è fondamentale, abusarne è deleterio.
> 
> ...



Autoquotomi perchè mi sono dimenticato un pezzo fondamentale.

Ogni strumento ha una sua determinata finalità e usarlo per gli scopi per il quale questo non è stato progettato è ancora più deleterio che abusarne.

Prendere un'aspirina per curare i calli ai piedi oltre che inutile, è anche stupido


----------



## Simy (14 Luglio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> ma ho promesso che ritorno eh?


 si lo so...ma mi dispiace lo stesso.... :triste::triste:


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2011)

ma poi...prioritaria o raccomandata?


----------



## Mari' (14 Luglio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non cambio. E non "vendo" nulla.
> 
> Il sito è stato creato da un utente che ha subito un tradimento ed è da sempre stato un sito dove si parla di tradimenti subiti, non come realizzarne altri.
> 
> ...




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNOTa4a0xNU



Bravo!  

BRAVO! 

BRAVISSIMO!

:up::up::up::up::up:​


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Io ho fatto richiesta di cancellazione del mio account.
> Voglio esplorare il nuovo ambiente da fuori prima di ritornare.
> In fin dei conti, uno dei motivi per cui mi sono iscritta è stata proprio la curiosità di rileggere alcune discussioni interessantissime che un tempo erano liberamente leggibili e che adesso si trovano nelle sezioni non pubbliche del forum.
> In secondo luogo...beh...c'è tutto un mondo nuovo e impegnativo che mi aspetta là fuori, ma questo è un altro argomento, di cui vi parlerò quando tornerò...e questa è una promessa.


 perché non puoi esplorare con  l'account attivo?


----------



## Tubarao (14 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma poi...prioritaria o raccomandata?


Minatoria :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2011)

*esplosiva*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Minatoria :mrgreen:


 booooooommm:racchia: acc ancora il ciuffo piastrato:unhappy:


----------



## Tubarao (14 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> booooooommm:racchia: acc ancora il ciuffo piastrato:unhappy:


Per fortuna che non era all'antrace :mrgreen:


----------



## elena (14 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché non puoi esplorare con  l'account attivo?


eh no se ho deciso di autosospendermi


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> eh no se ho deciso di autosospendermi


 hai fatto bene, rischiavi di passare inosservata


----------



## elena (14 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai fatto bene, rischiavi di passare inosservata



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:mrgreen:simpatica canaglia che sono


----------



## Eliade (14 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ere in piedi una relazione clandestina,i restanti sono tutti traditi.
> Con alcuni mi sento quasi giornalmente al di'fuori del forum,una mi ha appena scritto.....il forum mi annoia...e ha ragione..comincia a stufare pure me.


Nessuno è trattenuto qua...:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (14 Luglio 2011)

*Bè*

Però dai diciamo la verità,io quoto in tutto e per tutto le parole di admin....e senza offesa alcuna trovo che qui dentro come anche fuori del resto, si stia perdendo piano piano la percezione della realtà!!Non credo questo sia un sito dove sia incentivato il tradimento....però spesso mi rendo conto di quanto stia deventando quasi un atto dovuto..."NORMALE"..tradire...!Qualcuno avventatamente parla anche di eroismo nel tradire o superare un tradimento.....se son questi gli atti eroici siam apposto....!Capisco pure che si vuol "Normalizzare"ciò che normale non sarà mai.......infondo accettare il tradire ci rende migliori un pò tutti....ecco possiamo  raccontarcelo quanto vi pare....ma il credere che sia così....è molto diverso....!!!No signori miei il tradire la fiducia,l'amore del patner non può essere codificato come una cosa che capita quindi ci può stare.....purtroppo non ci stà!


----------



## lothar57 (14 Luglio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non cambio. E non "vendo" nulla.
> 
> Il sito è stato creato da un utente che ha subito un tradimento ed è da sempre stato un sito dove si parla di tradimenti subiti, non come realizzarne altri.
> 
> ...


 
Sei anche il capo di RadioMaria???il tono immagino sia simile..o forse e'RadioEvangelo???
Ti reputo un'uomo intelligente e in gamba ma scrivi cose bigotte ed ottocentesche,forse adatte a Castiglione.....
Il tradimento non e'il massimo,sono 15gg che per forza di cose lo dovrei dire al mio socio...l'unico al mondo che lo saprebbe oltre voi,e non ci riesco...e credimi sulla parola...non sono ..timido.
Anche il tradimento se fatto con classe e intelligenza e'bello,io mi sono ringiovanito,mi ha dato una carica enorme......e poi c'e'tradimento e tradimento.....io confesso che quando sento.....''siamo amanti da 4 anni''boooo non  li capisco....quello si'che e'grave..perche'si chiama amore.

Lo so'che non vendi niente..allora diciamo che e'il tuo business,ok?
certo che non cambi niente....saresti troppo moderno....senza offesa ovvio...buon lavoro....ah oggi sei fortunato molti server sono a piedi


----------



## Buscopann (14 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Approffitto della pausa per questa riflessione.
> A dicembre sono venuto qua',mai frequentato un forum,in quanto da traditore volevo scambiare idee e opinioni,con altri nella stessa situazione.
> Dopo sei mesi mi accorgo che siamo solo in due ad avere in piedi una relazione clandestina,i restanti sono tutti traditi.
> Con alcuni mi sento quasi giornalmente al di'fuori del forum,una mi ha appena scritto.....il forum mi annoia...e ha ragione..comincia a stufare pure me.
> ...


Perché se uno vuole attirarsi un po' di insulti non va nella curva della Lazio a gridare "Forza ROMA"!!!??
Ah già..scordavo che là lo menano anche..qui invece non si riesce..non abbiamo le mani così lunghe :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## lothar57 (14 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Perché se uno vuole attirarsi un po' di insulti non va nella curva della Lazio a gridare "Forza ROMA"!!!??
> Ah già..scordavo che là lo menano anche..qui invece non si riesce..non abbiamo le mani così lunghe :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


 
c'entra pochissimo....come paragone...ripeto allora si deve chiamare.....traditi.net.. e riguardare solo traditi.

 Visto Bo-Rm nella tribuna invasa dai romanisti...zero problemi....anzi all fine ciao raga..ai vicini...bisogna essere diciamo duttili


----------



## Simy (14 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> c'entra pochissimo....come paragone...ripeto allora si deve chiamare.....traditi.net.. e riguardare solo traditi.
> 
> Visto Bo-Rm nella tribuna invasa dai romanisti...zero problemi....anzi all fine ciao raga..ai vicini...bisogna essere diciamo duttili


 scusa lothar...però mi pare che questo forum al di la dei cazzeggi vari sia un posto interessante dove scambiare opinioni!
io non ho mai avuto nessun problema con nessun utente....a me sono serviti i consigli che mi hanno dato...e mi è stato d'aiuto anche confrontarmi con i traditori! 
ora per me il forum non è più "necessario" per uscire dalla mia situazione ma cmq è un posto che mi piace per essere d'aiuto ad altri utenti e per continuare a confrontarmi con chi mi ha aiutato quando ne avevo bisogno!


----------



## Daniele (14 Luglio 2011)

Lothar, chi fa il doppiogioco è un traditore, chi vende i propri compagni per un vantaggio, è un traditore, per caso c'è una accezione positiva del termine. Chi si sbatte qualcun'altro mentendo alla altra persona è un traditore, perchè ha fatto credere una cosa per avere un proprio tornaconto. Come ho sempre detto, al traditore la migliore legge che dovrebbe toccare è il dover toccare il proprio portafogli in maniera orribile per ripagare il danno che ha fatto subire, ma solitamente tra coniugi...se si è capaci finisce in questo modo, perchè il maggior interesse del tradito è il togliersi di mezzo il traditore se può o se vuole.


----------



## Eliade (14 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sei anche il capo di RadioMaria???il tono immagino sia simile..o forse e'RadioEvangelo???
> Ti reputo un'uomo intelligente e in gamba ma scrivi cose bigotte ed ottocentesche,forse adatte a Castiglione.....
> Il tradimento non e'il massimo,sono 15gg che per forza di cose lo dovrei dire al mio socio...l'unico al mondo che lo saprebbe oltre voi,e non ci riesco...e credimi sulla parola...non sono ..timido.
> Anche il tradimento se fatto con classe e intelligenza e'bello,io mi sono ringiovanito,mi ha dato una carica enorme......e poi c'e'tradimento e tradimento.....io confesso che quando sento.....''siamo amanti da 4 anni''boooo non  li capisco....quello si'che e'grave..perche'si chiama amore.
> ...



Non posso farne a meno: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

Ci sono luoghi solo per traditori, perché non vai li?


----------



## Buscopann (14 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> c'entra pochissimo....come paragone...ripeto allora si deve chiamare.....traditi.net.. e riguardare solo traditi.
> 
> Visto Bo-Rm nella tribuna invasa dai romanisti...zero problemi....anzi all fine ciao raga..ai vicini...bisogna essere diciamo duttili


Il paragone c'entra eccome. Semplicemente per il fatto che il tuo post era provocatorio. Come succede ogni tanto a chi, annoiandosi, cerca di sollevare un polverone per vedere se ci si diverte un po' di più. Che risposte ti aspettavi? "Cazzo..non ci avevo pensato prima..mi sa che Lothar ha ragione..è veramente un figo quello lì!" E' ovvio che non avresti ricevto molti consens e forse speravi anche in qualche insulto, dal quale vedo che la maggior parte degli utenti si sono astenuti (ti hanno rovinato un po' il divertimento eh?).
Questo è un luogo di confronto, di passaggio, di confessione o anche semplicemente di cazzeggio. La porta è aperta per tutti. Per chiunque voglia entrare e per chiunque voglia uscire. Come qualsiasi altro posto del pianeta Internet.
Non era quello che ti aspettavi? E noi cosa possiamo farci? Diventare come te?
Ti diverti qui dentro? Resta. Non ti diverti? Vai. Sei un nick. non sei indispensabile

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2011)

seriamente.
traditi, traditori, bulli e marinai...c'entra nulla se ci si pone con ironia, buon senso e apertura al dialogo.
l'unico che viaggia con il muro del pianto a fianco sei tu che ogni tanto fai la vittima della situazione.. quando traditori/trici che  fanno più "vittime " di te (chiara senza fare nomi) sono letti con piacere e divertimento da tutti.
impara da lei ,magari


----------



## Tubarao (14 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> seriamente.
> traditi, traditori, bulli e marinai...


ti sei scordata le.....pupe.....uff.....:mrgreen:

Ovviamente quoto tutto il resto.


----------



## passante (14 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Approffitto della pausa per questa riflessione.
> A dicembre sono venuto qua',mai frequentato un forum,in quanto da traditore volevo scambiare idee e opinioni,con altri nella stessa situazione.
> Dopo sei mesi mi accorgo che siamo solo in due ad avere in piedi una relazione clandestina,i restanti sono tutti traditi.
> Con alcuni mi sento quasi giornalmente al di'fuori del forum,una mi ha appena scritto.....il forum mi annoia...e ha ragione..comincia a stufare pure me.
> ...


e quindi? che fai? vai o resti?
hai chiesto lumi a admin, te li ha dati: ti ha spiegato qual è lo spirito del forum.
sta a te decidere se stare o andare. 
se vai ok. se rimani ok.
però attento: tu non sei diverso da quelli di cui scrivi che sono sempre uguali e noiosi. pure tu scrivi cose noiose, ripetitive e assolutamente prevedibili, tanto quanto me e tutti gli altri. 
carissimo lothar, pure tu sei diventato un "personaggio" esattamente come gli altri: è il destino dei forum.
il loro limite e la loro bellezza.


----------



## lothar57 (14 Luglio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> e quindi? che fai? vai o resti?
> hai chiesto lumi a admin, te li ha dati: ti ha spiegato qual è lo spirito del forum.
> sta a te decidere se stare o andare.
> se vai ok. se rimani ok.
> ...


 
hasta la vista...caro Passante...bravo....anche se non concordo..


----------



## passante (14 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> hasta la vista...caro Passante...bravo....anche se non concordo..


scusami, ti ho rubinato e mi sono dimenticato di firmarmi. comunque ero io ti ho scritto "scendi un po'" o qualcosa del genere.

e ho visto che hai avuto lo stesso pensiero


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Luglio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> e quindi? che fai? vai o resti?
> hai chiesto lumi a admin, te li ha dati: ti ha spiegato qual è lo spirito del forum.
> sta a te decidere se stare o andare.
> se vai ok. se rimani ok.
> ...



ma sai che sarebbe un gioco divertente? 
Per un giorno ci mettiamo d'accordo e ognuno prende il "posto" di un altro, evitando cose ovvie e potenzialmente pericolose come Conte-Daniele...
E cerchiamo di scrivere come quel "personaggio"

Penso che sarebbe incredibilmente divertente... per i primi 10 minuti. Poi creerebbe odi e faide di sangue :mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (14 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ma sai che sarebbe un gioco divertente?
> Per un giorno ci mettiamo d'accordo e ognuno prende il "posto" di un altro, evitando cose ovvie e potenzialmente pericolose come Conte-Daniele...
> E cerchiamo di scrivere come quel "personaggio"
> 
> Penso che sarebbe incredibilmente divertente... per i primi 10 minuti. Poi creerebbe odi e faide di sangue :mrgreen:


Io voglio essere l'Adm, con tutti i suoi poteri inclusi :mrgreen::mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## passante (14 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io voglio essere l'Adm, con tutti i suoi poteri inclusi :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


io voglio essere stermi e sfanculare liberamente :up:


----------



## lothar57 (14 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il paragone c'entra eccome. Semplicemente per il fatto che il tuo post era provocatorio. Come succede ogni tanto a chi, annoiandosi, cerca di sollevare un polverone per vedere se ci si diverte un po' di più. Che risposte ti aspettavi? "Cazzo..non ci avevo pensato prima..mi sa che Lothar ha ragione..è veramente un figo quello lì!" E' ovvio che non avresti ricevto molti consens e forse speravi anche in qualche insulto, dal quale vedo che la maggior parte degli utenti si sono astenuti (ti hanno rovinato un po' il divertimento eh?).
> Questo è un luogo di confronto, di passaggio, di confessione o anche semplicemente di cazzeggio. La porta è aperta per tutti. Per chiunque voglia entrare e per chiunque voglia uscire. Come qualsiasi altro posto del pianeta Internet.
> Non era quello che ti aspettavi? E noi cosa possiamo farci? Diventare come te?
> Ti diverti qui dentro? Resta. Non ti diverti? Vai. Sei un nick. non sei indispensabile
> ...


eh stanotte non dormiro'pensando che non sono indispensabile....:rotfl:
per scrivere tutte queste ovvie banalita'potevi farla piu'breve


----------



## Tubarao (14 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ma sai che sarebbe un gioco divertente?
> Per un giorno ci mettiamo d'accordo e ognuno prende il "posto" di un altro, evitando cose ovvie e potenzialmente pericolose come Conte-Daniele...
> E cerchiamo di scrivere come quel "personaggio"
> 
> Penso che sarebbe incredibilmente divertente... per i primi 10 minuti. Poi creerebbe odi e faide di sangue :mrgreen:



amica....tu si che s ei veramente perspicace......non come tutte le maestre che ci sono qui dentro...e che....diciamocelo...ce l'hanno con me......ma io sono sempre stato così.......un diavolo.......pensa che pure prima mentre prenotavo il tavolo per la cena in riviera con mia moglie.....non ho potuto fare a meno di mandare un sms all'altra............buona serata nau.

















Una serata con Lothar, scherzi a parte, io me la farei volentieri, intorno a una bella cena di pesce a sparar minchiate.....senza donne e maestre ovviamente..... :rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (14 Luglio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> scusami, ti ho rubinato e mi sono dimenticato di firmarmi. comunque ero io ti ho scritto "scendi un po'" o qualcosa del genere.
> 
> e ho visto che hai avuto lo stesso pensiero


ehm ehm io ho aggiunto non tolto.....:carneval::carneval::carneval:ma ho gia'una valnaga di punti chiesse ne frega

piuttosto sei stato l'unico dei miei 3 o 4 detrattori,a firmarti,le persone serie si capiscono dai particolari...ottimo Passante


----------



## Buscopann (14 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> eh stanotte non dormiro'pensando che non sono indispensabile....:rotfl:
> per scrivere tutte queste ovvie banalita'potevi farla piu'breve


Ok. la prossima volta ti mando solamente a cagare così famo prima :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (14 Luglio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> io voglio essere stermi e sfanculare liberamente :up:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: :up: io invidio la moglie di Stermi'  :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ehm ehm io ho aggiunto non tolto.....:carneval::carneval::carneval:ma ho gia'una valnaga di punti chiesse ne frega
> 
> piuttosto sei stato l'unico dei miei 3 o 4 detrattori,a firmarti,le persone serie si capiscono dai particolari...ottimo Passante


 al posto dei rubini io ti scrivo belinate in chiaro....che valgono come zaffiri:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (14 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> amica....tu si che s ei veramente perspicace......non come tutte le maestre che ci sono qui dentro...e che....diciamocelo...ce l'hanno con me......ma io sono sempre stato così.......un diavolo.......pensa che pure prima mentre prenotavo il tavolo per la cena in riviera con mia moglie.....non ho potuto fare a meno di mandare un sms all'altra............buona serata nau.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:grande Tuba sei uno dei pochi motivi per rimanere un po'qua'..
cio'non toglie che la lesa maesta'e il copyright tu lo debba pagare....allora famo dumila +iva o 1500 senza ???mandami la p.iva...

magari se vieni qua'dimmelo,io prima o poi,ci verro',per lavoro.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io voglio essere l'Adm, con tutti i suoi poteri inclusi :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


Sarebbe un bel pesce d'Aprile: tutti admin per 1 giorno :rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (14 Luglio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Sarebbe un bel pesce d'Aprile: tutti admin per 1 giorno :rotfl:



BANNO TUTTI.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> BANNO TUTTI.


Sarebbe un casino incredibile. Ma per gli argomenti trattati resta nel cassetto. Non succederà mai neanche per sbaglio :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (14 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> BANNO TUTTI.


Naaaaa..E  Matley dove l'hai pescato?! :rofl::rofl:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (14 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> al posto dei rubini io ti scrivo belinate in chiaro....che valgono come zaffiri:mrgreen:


Io non ho mai dato neppure un rubino. Approvazioni tante, ma rubini nemmeno uno. Quando uno scrive cazzate è molto meglio la pubblica piazza per farglielo notare 

Buscopann


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> amica....tu si che s ei veramente perspicace......non come tutte le maestre che ci sono qui dentro...e che....diciamocelo...ce l'hanno con me......ma io sono sempre stato così.......un diavolo.......pensa che pure prima mentre prenotavo il tavolo per la cena in riviera con mia moglie.....non ho potuto fare a meno di mandare un sms all'altra............buona serata nau.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*
UAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!

HAHAHAHAHAUHAUAUAUAUAUAAAAAAHAHAHAH!!!!

* 

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *UAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *HAHAHAHAHAUHAUAUAUAUAUAAAAAAHAHAHAH!!!!*
> 
> ...


domani interrogazioni a tappeto!:maestra:


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> domani interrogazioni a tappeto!:maestra:



Ci sto pensando, ma non credo riuscirei a interpretare nessuno così come sa fare il tuba....

ho pensato a te  ma credo che mi verrebbe una crisi d'astinenza da papiri sconclusionati


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2011)

*chi sono?*

donna:carneval:
ma è facile eh?
devi stare lontana dal maialmondo munificamente:carneval:
ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## xfactor (14 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Approffitto della pausa per questa riflessione.
> A dicembre sono venuto qua',mai frequentato un forum,in quanto da traditore volevo scambiare idee e opinioni,con altri nella stessa situazione.
> Dopo sei mesi mi accorgo che siamo solo in due ad avere in piedi una relazione clandestina,i restanti sono tutti traditi.
> Con alcuni mi sento quasi giornalmente al di'fuori del forum,una mi ha appena scritto.....il forum mi annoia...e ha ragione..comincia a stufare pure me.
> ...


Perdonami maestro , è normale che dopo un pò ci si stufa di un forum, stacca per un pò e ricorda che quì tu non devi nulla a nessuno , non sentirti come obbligato a scrivere, prenditi una bella pausa e sopratutto ....tromba ragazzo , tromba.... e che Dio ti benedica!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> i traditori non sono solo 2
> 
> ma se a te il forum non da ciò che ti aspettavi, non sei mica costretto a postare
> 
> che poi tu sia, insieme al conte, l'anima del forum non so quanto sia un assunto condiviso, eh?


L'anima nera...
Non l'anima toutcourt...
Dai amoremio...figurate se io mi vedo come l'anima...
Dai sono sboronate da compagnoni da bar...
Si fa per ridere eh?
Per tagliar l'aria..
per sdrammatizzare...
E che caspiterina...
Ognuno si immagina e si rappresenta il forum come vuole no?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Autoquotomi perchè mi sono dimenticato un pezzo fondamentale.
> 
> Ogni strumento ha una sua determinata finalità e usarlo per gli scopi per il quale questo non è stato progettato è ancora più deleterio che abusarne.
> 
> Prendere un'aspirina per curare i calli ai piedi oltre che inutile, è anche stupido


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
Come l'analogia con il sistema di moderazione...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAA...
Non funziona come banna utenti eh?:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sei anche il capo di RadioMaria???il tono immagino sia simile..o forse e'RadioEvangelo???
> Ti reputo un'uomo intelligente e in gamba ma scrivi cose bigotte ed ottocentesche,forse adatte a Castiglione.....
> Il tradimento non e'il massimo,sono 15gg che per forza di cose lo dovrei dire al mio socio...l'unico al mondo che lo saprebbe oltre voi,e non ci riesco...e credimi sulla parola...non sono ..timido.
> Anche il tradimento se fatto con classe e intelligenza e'bello,io mi sono ringiovanito,mi ha dato una carica enorme......e poi c'e'tradimento e tradimento.....io confesso che quando sento.....''siamo amanti da 4 anni''boooo non  li capisco....quello si'che e'grave..perche'si chiama amore.
> ...


Lothar...ascoltami...
Sono sicuro che godrei come un maiale a trombare con tua moglie eh?
Poi ti dico per me è stato bello e divertente...
Scusami amicomio...ti ho reso cornuto...
Il tradimento è una brutta roba per chi la subisce eh?
Se fosse una cosa bella...non sarebbe praticata di nascosto eh?

Ma se la vediamo da altri punti di vista...
Un tempo la parola data valeva più di una carta scritta...
Ora non vale più una carta scritta.

Tu sulla fiducia mi dai 100mila euro di merce...e io ti pagherò quando posso?

Lothar pensa solo ad una cosa...
Tu torni a casa dal lavoro e trovi lei nuda e lasciva che urla come una pazza sul divano di casa tua...mentre uno la sta trombando alla grande...
Come ci staresti?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> donna:carneval:
> ma è facile eh?
> devi stare lontana dal maialmondo munificamente:carneval:
> ahahahahahahahahah


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
Amica mia....stavo bevendo un pinot grigio...e l'ho sputato...

Scusami questo te l'ho smeraldato...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Amoremio (15 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> L'anima nera...
> Non l'anima toutcourt...
> Dai amoremio...figurate se io mi vedo come l'anima...
> Dai sono sboronate da compagnoni da bar...
> ...


l'ha detto lui
che "senza te e lui ...."

e io rispondevo a lui a proposito di quel che diceva di sè stesso

quello che penso di te lo hai capito abbastanza bene
come si evince da ciò che mi hai scritto l'ultima volta nel sistema delle approvazioni


----------



## contepinceton (15 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> l'ha detto lui
> che "senza te e lui ...."
> 
> e io rispondevo a lui a proposito di quel che diceva di sè stesso
> ...


Ok io sono un pagliaccio
e tutti i miei amici dei deficenti che credono ad un pagliaccio.
Io dalla mia parte ho le opere comunque.
Per il resto leggiti allora le opinioni di un clown del grande Boll.
E tanto per fugare equivoci, in cui tu sei maestra indiscussa, io ti ho approvato no?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Luglio 2011)

Lothar ieri sera torno a casa e la becco a leggere qui...
Secondo me c'è da fare qua....non posso fare sempre tutto io da solo eh?

Vedi come sono?

Dietro forum santarellini per casalinghe annoiate...guarda qua cosa si trova...

http://www.pianetadonna.it/foto_gal...-di-piu-sul-lavoro/il-traditore-a-lavoro.html


----------



## contepinceton (15 Luglio 2011)

Lothar...eccola...la nostra Las Vegas:carneval::carneval::carneval:

http://www.incontri-extraconiugali.com/


----------



## Amoremio (15 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok io sono un pagliaccio
> e tutti i miei amici dei deficenti che credono ad un pagliaccio.
> Io dalla mia parte ho le opere comunque.
> Per il resto leggiti allora le opinioni di un clown del grande Boll.
> E tanto per fugare equivoci, in cui tu sei maestra indiscussa,* io ti ho approvato no*?


embè?


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar...ascoltami...
> Sono sicuro che godrei come un maiale a trombare con tua moglie eh?
> Poi ti dico per me è stato bello e divertente...
> Scusami amicomio...ti ho reso cornuto...
> ...



Devo darla prima un pò in giro, ma alla prima occasione....

:up:

Sono fiera di te.


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Devo darla prima un pò in giro, ma alla prima occasione....
> 
> :up:
> 
> Sono fiera di te.


 fiera no...ma usato il linguaggio che sicuramente lothar ha compreso


----------



## Eliade (15 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Devo darla prima un pò in giro, ma alla prima occasione....
> *
> :up:
> 
> Sono fiera di te.


Ehm, non per farmi i fatti tuoi, ma per regolare i miei...a chi è che la dai per primo? :carneval:
Così magari la distribuisco uniformemente la reputazione..


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ehm, non per farmi i fatti tuoi, ma per regolare i miei...a chi è che la dai per primo? :carneval:
> Così magari la distribuisco uniformemente la reputazione..



C'è poco da fare, sono bambina, e quel doppio senso continua a deliziarmi 

Almeno ho superato la fase in cui si dice "cacca cacca" e si scoppia a ridere...


----------



## lothar57 (15 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar...ascoltami...
> Sono sicuro che godrei come un maiale a trombare con tua moglie eh?
> Poi ti dico per me è stato bello e divertente...
> Scusami amicomio...ti ho reso cornuto...
> ...


Visto che ci siamo appena parlati al cell,e di questo non sapevo ti rispondo...ahahahah sei privilegiato..perche'altri scritti non li mettero'.

Caro Conte scopri l'acqua..calda ,vuoi che non lo sappia,coem ti ho appena detto sono piu'vecchio di te
Mia moglie non credo proprio,anche stanotte l' abbiamo fatto e bene,certo se scoprisse qualcosa ,non potrei poi dire niente se  asua volta si facesse qualcuno.
Macche'nuda in casa...magari al Maxim;
uhm uhm non e'che le maestre ti abbiano traviato.amico??


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> fiera no...ma usato il linguaggio che sicuramente lothar ha compreso




Non credo 






lothar57 ha detto:


> Visto che ci siamo appena parlati al cell,e di questo non sapevo ti rispondo...ahahahah sei privilegiato..perche'altri scritti non li mettero'.
> 
> Caro Conte scopri l'acqua..calda ,vuoi che non lo sappia,coem ti ho appena detto sono piu'vecchio di te
> Mia moglie non credo proprio,anche stanotte l' abbiamo fatto e bene,certo se scoprisse qualcosa ,non potrei poi dire niente se  asua volta si facesse qualcuno.
> ...


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2011)

hai ragione, nausicaa


----------



## Eliade (15 Luglio 2011)

Non ce la posso fare.... :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (15 Luglio 2011)

Ma quale linguaggio comprensibile. Per farsi capire ci vorrebbe un traduttore..che ne so..tipo San Francesco :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## lothar57 (15 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non credo


 Adimi e Conte chiedono,rispetto per i traditi,non nominare mai come piacevole tradire,etcccc......mi fate ridere,ma chi vi credete di essere??????


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Adimi e Conte chiedono,rispetto per i traditi,non nominare mai come piacevole tradire,etcccc......mi fate ridere,ma chi vi credete di essere??????


Tu puoi credere, pensare, fare e dire quello che vuoi, ma io resto della mia opinione.

Chi tradisce e insiste sul "quanto è bello tradire", non troverà mai il consenso che potrebbe desiderare. Il motivo sta nella bruttezza del tradimento.

Chi ha tradito e ha potuto vedere le macerie, non promuove il tradimento, ma lo evita.

Per me, non hai mai tradito e sei probabilmente curioso di sapere quanto si può sentirsi pezzo di merda, quando è troppo tardi. Perché il male che crei supera di gran lunga il beneficio che trai da un qualunque tradimento.


----------



## Mari' (15 Luglio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Tu puoi credere, pensare, fare e dire quello che vuoi, ma io resto della mia opinione.
> 
> Chi tradisce e insiste sul "quanto è bello tradire", non troverà mai il consenso che potrebbe desiderare. Il motivo sta nella bruttezza del tradimento.
> 
> ...



Una vera perla! :up:


----------



## Amoremio (15 Luglio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Tu puoi credere, pensare, fare e dire quello che vuoi, ma io resto della mia opinione.
> 
> Chi tradisce e insiste sul "quanto è bello tradire", non troverà mai il consenso che potrebbe desiderare. Il motivo sta nella bruttezza del tradimento.
> 
> ...


... ma ti piace raccontarlo  :carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (15 Luglio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Tu puoi credere, pensare, fare e dire quello che vuoi, ma io resto della mia opinione.
> 
> Chi tradisce e insiste sul "quanto è bello tradire", non troverà mai il consenso che potrebbe desiderare. Il motivo sta nella bruttezza del tradimento.
> 
> ...


1)Equivoco:mi rivolgevo alle maestre/i,che mi davano dell'idiota,figurati se a te o al Conte....
2)Altro equivoco:io dicevo che mi ha dato energia,che non sia bello lo sappiamo tutti.
3)Non lo so',tu dici questo le macerie ed altro,puo'darsi,ne prendo atto.
4)Lunedi'sera baciando mia moglie ho avuto un attimo di smarrimento,la mattina avevo baciato  a lungo un'altra,e' stato un secondo,ho chiuso gli occhi e pensato solo a mia moglie,e tutto e'andato liscio.
5)Non creo alcun male,perche'lei non lo sapra'mai.Io adoro mia moglie,se mi accorgo che l'altra diventa importante,chiudo.
6)Da imprenditore ti stimo per come lavori qua',sono in..casa tua.ed ora in poi mi adeguero'...nelle riunioni anche se comando io,faccio quello che chiede la maggioranza,qui'mi pare siano tutti d'accordo con te.
Buon fine settimana.....


----------



## Simy (15 Luglio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Tu puoi credere, pensare, fare e dire quello che vuoi, ma io resto della mia opinione.
> 
> Chi tradisce e insiste sul "quanto è bello tradire", non troverà mai il consenso che potrebbe desiderare. Il motivo sta nella bruttezza del tradimento.
> 
> ...


 Straquoto tutto! ma in particolare il neretto! :up::up::up:


----------



## Buscopann (15 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> 1)Equivoco:mi rivolgevo alle maestre/i,che mi davano dell'idiota,figurati se a te o al Conte....
> 2)Altro equivoco:io dicevo che mi ha dato energia,che non sia bello lo sappiamo tutti.
> 3)Non lo so',tu dici questo le macerie ed altro,puo'darsi,ne prendo atto.
> 4)Lunedi'sera baciando mia moglie ho avuto un attimo di smarrimento,la mattina avevo baciato  a lungo un'altra,e' stato un secondo,ho chiuso gli occhi e pensato solo a mia moglie,e tutto e'andato liscio.
> ...


Scrivi delle cose su cui davvero difficile tenere a freno le mani sulla tastiera.
Questa non è un'azienda. Non stiamo decidendo la linea da seguire. Qui ci si confronta, solo che tu non sei capace di argomentare.
Se non attiri molte simpatie non dipende da quello che fai, ma da come ti poni: sei freddo come un ghiacciolo eldorado dentro al freezer, distaccato, hai un'aridità sentimentale paragonabile a quella del ramarro.
Ti si cerca di spiegare perché il tradimento non è in ogni caso un gesto nobile e tu rispondi che l'altra sera hai trombato da dio cn tua moglie.
E' come se ,i dicessero che fumare fa venire il cancro e io rispondessi che la sigaretta dopo il caffé è una figata. 

Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (15 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Scrivi delle cose su cui davvero difficile tenere a freno le mani sulla tastiera.
> Questa non è un'azienda. Non stiamo decidendo la linea da seguire. Qui ci si confronta, solo che tu non sei capace di argomentare.
> Se non attiri molte simpatie non dipende da quello che fai, ma da come ti poni: sei freddo come un ghiacciolo eldorado dentro al freezer, distaccato, hai un'aridità sentimentale paragonabile a quella del ramarro.
> Ti si cerca di spiegare perché il tradimento non è in ogni caso un gesto nobile e tu rispondi che l'altra sera hai trombato da dio cn tua moglie.
> ...



... pero', dai  e' un'unione perfetta! :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (15 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... pero', dai  e' un'unione perfetta! :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ti vedo bene come prossima amante di Lothar 

Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (15 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ti vedo bene come prossima amante di Lothar
> 
> Buscopann



PUSSAVIA SCIO' SCIO' SCIO'


----------



## lothar57 (15 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Scrivi delle cose su cui davvero difficile tenere a freno le mani sulla tastiera.
> Questa non è un'azienda. Non stiamo decidendo la linea da seguire. Qui ci si confronta, solo che tu non sei capace di argomentare.
> Se non attiri molte simpatie non dipende da quello che fai, ma da come ti poni: sei freddo come un ghiacciolo eldorado dentro al freezer, distaccato, hai un'aridità sentimentale paragonabile a quella del ramarro.
> Ti si cerca di spiegare perché il tradimento non è in ogni caso un gesto nobile e tu rispondi che l'altra sera hai trombato da dio cn tua moglie.
> ...


tu sei invornito,''amico'',intendo la conduzione del sito,ovvio,non quello che viene scritto,se guardi bene e'una srl,credo,con partita iva etc.e una...

simpatie???anche qui'fuori strada non sai quanti contatti fb o msn io abbia di amici del forum. Conte testimone.E admin testimone,un punteggio elevato....e due

si ho dimostrato che si puo'amare lo stesso la moglie cosa c'entra scusa....e 3

paragoni assurdi e senza logica...e 4

Lothar 4  Bus scopa no  0...non ti offendi vero??hai sbagliato bersaglio

evitami''amico''fai miglior figura


----------



## Amoremio (15 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tu sei invornito,''amico'',intendo la conduzione del sito,ovvio,non quello che viene scritto,se guardi bene e'una srl,credo,con partita iva etc.e una...
> 
> simpatie???anche qui'fuori strada non sai quanti contatti fb o msn io abbia di amici del forum. Conte testimone.E admin testimone,un punteggio elevato....e due
> 
> ...


ciò che scrivi risulta contraddittorio ed arrogante

non credo che buscopan ti considerasse un bersaglio
infatti di solito ti si fila assai poco

c'è da dire che con post come questi non solo ti candidi tu stesso a bersaglio
ma ti abbatti anche da solo


----------



## contepinceton (15 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> embè?


Volevo fosse chiaro che ho usato smeraldi e non rubini.
Non si sa mai con te. No?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Devo darla prima un pò in giro, ma alla prima occasione....
> 
> :up:
> 
> Sono fiera di te.


Grazie


----------



## contepinceton (15 Luglio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> C'è poco da fare, sono bambina, e quel doppio senso continua a deliziarmi
> 
> Almeno ho superato la fase in cui si dice "cacca cacca" e si scoppia a ridere...


AHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA
Ci sono buone speranze...a sto punto...:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Visto che ci siamo appena parlati al cell,e di questo non sapevo ti rispondo...ahahahah sei privilegiato..perche'altri scritti non li mettero'.
> 
> Caro Conte scopri l'acqua..calda ,vuoi che non lo sappia,coem ti ho appena detto sono piu'vecchio di te
> Mia moglie non credo proprio,anche stanotte l' abbiamo fatto e bene,certo se scoprisse qualcosa ,non potrei poi dire niente se  asua volta si facesse qualcuno.
> ...


Ma intanto mi hai lasciato nei guai...
Io oggi ero nei guai...
E ti ho evocato...e sei comparso nel mio telefono...
Divino Lothar...
Ohi,....c'era na tizia allo stand dei salotti...na roba che non ti dico...aveva un vestitino jeans attillatissimo...con la cerniera dietro...una mossa ed era in perizoma e reggiseno...
E tu non c'eri ad aiutarmi XD...
Oggi ne ho sentite tante...ma tante...che non ti dico...
Quasi non sapessi vivere...XD...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Scrivi delle cose su cui davvero difficile tenere a freno le mani sulla tastiera.
> Questa non è un'azienda. Non stiamo decidendo la linea da seguire. Qui ci si confronta, solo che tu non sei capace di argomentare.
> Se non attiri molte simpatie non dipende da quello che fai, ma da come ti poni: sei freddo come un ghiacciolo eldorado dentro al freezer, distaccato, hai un'aridità sentimentale paragonabile a quella del ramarro.
> Ti si cerca di spiegare perché il tradimento non è in ogni caso un gesto nobile e tu rispondi che l'altra sera hai trombato da dio cn tua moglie.
> ...


Lothar freddo?
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooo.....
Mi dispiace...AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...
Lothar  è come questo...e non riuscite a capirlo...
Tradire...uhm...direi che ci prova da mane a sera ma non ci riesce...e gioca a guardie e ladri con sua moglie...
Ma se lo becca...non sono dolori per lei...quelli son dolori per lui...lo bastona a sangue...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyvoBhNOOKs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wY5hA-IZDWU&NR=1


----------



## Buscopann (16 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar freddo?
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooo.....
> Mi dispiace...AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...
> Lothar  è come questo...e non riuscite a capirlo...
> ...


In questo momento mi interessa poco come sia Lothar al telefono o nella vita reale. Lothar per me è quello che si mostra qui e io rispondo a quello che scrive e per come lo scrive.
E' esattamente l'estremità opposta di Daniele. Sia nelle idee che nel modo di porsi. E io non ho mai digerito gli estremi, nè da una parte, nè dell'altra.
Nelle mie frequentazioni forumensi ho provato anche tenerezza e grande simpatia per diversi traditori seriali. Non è quello che fai che fa la differenza, ma come lo fai e come ti poni. Cioè...secondo te quella che lui mi ha scritto era una risposta degna di questo nome? Ma aveva capito almeno quello che avevo scritto o glielo devi tradurre?

Buscopann


----------



## aristocat (16 Luglio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Perdonami maestro , è normale che dopo un pò ci si stufa di un forum, stacca per un pò e ricorda che quì tu non devi nulla a nessuno , non sentirti come obbligato a scrivere, prenditi una bella pausa e sopratutto ....tromba ragazzo , tromba.... e che Dio ti benedica!:up:


 Ma infatti, quante pippe mentali, non è da te Lothar, cogli l'attimo e che GAS sia con te :carneval::carneval:
ari


----------



## MK (16 Luglio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Io ho fatto richiesta di cancellazione del mio account.
> Voglio esplorare il nuovo ambiente da fuori prima di ritornare.
> In fin dei conti, uno dei motivi per cui mi sono iscritta è stata proprio la curiosità di rileggere alcune discussioni interessantissime che un tempo erano liberamente leggibili e che adesso si trovano nelle sezioni non pubbliche del forum.
> In secondo luogo...beh...c'è tutto un mondo nuovo e impegnativo che mi aspetta là fuori, ma questo è un altro argomento, di cui vi parlerò quando tornerò...e questa è una promessa.


Ma no Ele... uffa...


----------



## aristocat (16 Luglio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Io ho fatto richiesta di cancellazione del mio account.
> Voglio esplorare il nuovo ambiente da fuori prima di ritornare.
> In fin dei conti, uno dei motivi per cui mi sono iscritta è stata proprio la curiosità di rileggere alcune discussioni interessantissime che un tempo erano liberamente leggibili e che adesso si trovano nelle sezioni non pubbliche del forum.
> In secondo luogo...beh...c'è tutto un mondo nuovo e impegnativo che mi aspetta là fuori, ma questo è un altro argomento, di cui vi parlerò quando tornerò...e questa è una promessa.


tartarughina nostra, in bocca al lupo
io ti vedo così... bacio ari


----------



## lothar57 (18 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma intanto mi hai lasciato nei guai...
> Io oggi ero nei guai...
> E ti ho evocato...e sei comparso nel mio telefono...
> Divino Lothar...
> ...


 
Ma e'roba da ridere amico mio..avessi visto in spiaggia,torna di moda vedo il monokini,pero'fa'ridere qua'.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ciò che scrivi risulta contraddittorio ed arrogante
> 
> non credo che buscopan ti considerasse un bersaglio
> infatti di solito ti si fila assai poco
> ...


Si chiedo scusa prometto che staro'buonissimo,mi sa'che sono stato  molto gufato,pensa al sabato tamponato di brutto in riviera,auto ko,e ne ho presa una a nolo,poi il rito della spesa,la'il frigo era vuoto.. esai Amoremio per finire cosa e'successo???
Alle 17 di ieri sera dopo 20 tel imparo perche'la mia amica non risponde,era al p.soccorso,niente di grave,ma c'e stata 8 ore...da sola.
Immagina la mia''gioia''....e non poterlo dire a nessuno,umore nero,figurati mia moglie,che mi chiedeva cosa hai...
Per fortuna forse ora tutto ok.
ciao...promettoe mantengo...un'altro Lothar da ora


----------



## Amoremio (18 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Volevo fosse chiaro che ho usato smeraldi e non rubini.
> Non si sa mai con te. No?


io dico quello che penso

quello che penso può essere sbagliato

ma non dico menzogne

nel caso specifico si trattava di un dato oggettivo

già ho detto in altra occasione che mi arrivano approvazioni da te

ma che un utente mi approvi o mi disapprovi non è particolarmente rilevante

l'idea che mi faccio dei singoli nick si basa su ciò che scrivono 
non su quanto mi approvano o mi disapprovano


----------



## Sole (18 Luglio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Io ho fatto richiesta di cancellazione del mio account.
> Voglio esplorare il nuovo ambiente da fuori prima di ritornare.
> In fin dei conti, uno dei motivi per cui mi sono iscritta è stata proprio la curiosità di rileggere alcune discussioni interessantissime che un tempo erano liberamente leggibili e che adesso si trovano nelle sezioni non pubbliche del forum.
> In secondo luogo...beh...c'è tutto un mondo nuovo e impegnativo che mi aspetta là fuori, ma questo è un altro argomento, di cui vi parlerò quando tornerò...e questa è una promessa.


Ho visto ora... come sono dispiaciuta!


----------



## Sole (18 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Anche il tradimento se fatto con classe e intelligenza e'bello,io mi sono ringiovanito,mi ha dato una carica enorme......


Continuo a sperare che questa carica la provi anche tua moglie, prima o poi. Così, per par condicio.


----------



## Sole (18 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il paragone c'entra eccome. Semplicemente per il fatto che il tuo post era provocatorio. Come succede ogni tanto a chi, annoiandosi, cerca di sollevare un polverone per vedere se ci si diverte un po' di più. Che risposte ti aspettavi? "Cazzo..non ci avevo pensato prima..mi sa che Lothar ha ragione..è veramente un figo quello lì!"


Ma come ho fatto a perdermi questo thread? :rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (18 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma come ho fatto a perdermi questo thread? :rotfl:


e'roba vecchia superata


----------



## contepinceton (19 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Si chiedo scusa prometto che staro'buonissimo,mi sa'che sono stato  molto gufato,pensa al sabato tamponato di brutto in riviera,auto ko,e ne ho presa una a nolo,poi il rito della spesa,la'il frigo era vuoto.. esai Amoremio per finire cosa e'successo???
> Alle 17 di ieri sera dopo 20 tel imparo perche'la mia amica non risponde,era al p.soccorso,niente di grave,ma c'e stata 8 ore...da sola.
> Immagina la mia''gioia''....e non poterlo dire a nessuno,umore nero,figurati mia moglie,che mi chiedeva cosa hai...
> Per fortuna forse ora tutto ok.
> ciao...promettoe mantengo...un'altro Lothar da ora


Lothar ora credi alla maledizione delle maestre?


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar ora credi alla maledizione delle maestre?


Piu' che maledizione me pare piu' una fredda sentenza sull'invulnerabilita' e che ce l'abbia solo a chiacchiere pero'....

che spettacolo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (19 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar ora credi alla maledizione delle maestre?


Certo amico..ti aggiorno,da mesi non vedo l'ora che arrivi lunedi'18 luglio,famiglia fora dai ball.....e che succede?
Il mio dolce tesoro si ammala..l'ho appena sentita e ne avra'per qualche giorno.possibile???
La moglie stanotte mi ha riempito di sms..uso digos...dovrei andare in citta',ma ho paura...hai visto mai che un pezzo di Garisenda mi arrivi in testa,poi io sono diversamente fornito dagli amici qua'dentro,in testa non ho...niente.
Sai Conte dicono che la fortuna sia cieca,forse..ma la sfiga no,ci vede benissimo,e per non sbagliarsi si e'attrezzata con 1 radar,acchiappa Lothar....socmelllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## lothar57 (19 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Piu' che maledizione me pare piu' una fredda sentenza sull'invulnerabilita' e che ce l'abbia solo a chiacchiere pero'....
> 
> che spettacolo...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ai san sfighe'....di una sfiga...che se am  casca l'uccel..am rimbalza in tal cul

non traduco..............


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Certo amico..ti aggiorno,da mesi non vedo l'ora che arrivi lunedi'18 luglio,famiglia fora dai ball.....e che succede?
> Il mio dolce tesoro si ammala..l'ho appena sentita e ne avra'per qualche giorno.possibile???
> La moglie stanotte mi ha riempito di sms..uso digos...*dovrei andare in citta',ma ho paura*...hai visto mai che un pezzo di Garisenda mi arrivi in testa,poi io sono diversamente fornito dagli amici qua'dentro,in testa non ho...niente.
> Sai Conte dicono che la fortuna sia cieca,forse..ma la sfiga no,ci vede benissimo,e per non sbagliarsi si e'attrezzata con 1 radar,acchiappa Lothar....socmelllllllllllllllllllll


Praticamente una vita di merda...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (19 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e'roba vecchia superata


Io apprezzo le cose vecchie e superate!


----------



## lothar57 (19 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Praticamente una vita di merda...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma veramente non mi manca niente amico,moglie e figli splendidi,amante che tu la sogni la notte,da quanto e'bella,un po'di sfiga ci vuole no????mica sono Thor..........


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma veramente non mi manca niente amico,moglie e figli splendidi,amante che tu la sogni la notte,da quanto e'bella,un po'di sfiga ci vuole no????mica sono *Thor*..........


 perché tu ariet?aiaiaiai








sciocchina che non sono altro:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma veramente non mi manca niente amico,moglie e figli splendidi,amante che tu la sogni la notte,da quanto e'bella,un po'di sfiga ci vuole no????mica sono Thor..........


Sara', ma aver paura come un ladro ad andare in giro per me e' fare una vita di merda....

poi girala come te pare...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (19 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché tu ariet?aiaiaiai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no tesoro intendo il dio del tuono...


----------



## Sole (19 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sara', ma aver paura come un ladro ad andare in giro per me e' fare una vita di merda....
> 
> poi girala come te pare...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Condivido totalmente, dalla prima parola all'ultima faccina.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sara', ma aver paura come un ladro ad andare in giro per me e' fare una vita di merda....
> 
> poi girala come te pare...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
macche'quando andro'da lei domani,usero'un'anonima punto bianca,invece della mia solita....cosi'nessuno mi becca..
comunque amico io non ho paura di niente,l'ultima volta prima che scendesse l'ho baciata a lungo...pieno centro citta'....


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no* tesoro* intendo il dio del tuono...


non siamo in confidenza.


----------



## Tubarao (19 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> macche'quando andro'da lei domani,usero'un'anonima punto bianca,invece della mia solita....cosi'nessuno mi becca..
> comunque amico io non ho paura di niente,l'ultima volta prima che scendesse l'ho baciata a lungo...pieno centro citta'....


Lothar, la punto bianca, in zone come Bologna e Riviera ????.......

Aaahh...giusto.......quella era la Uno Bianca :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> macche'quando andro'da lei domani,*usero'un'anonima punto bianca*,invece della mia solita....cosi'nessuno mi becca..
> *comunque amico io non ho paura di niente*,l'ultima volta prima che scendesse l'ho baciata a lungo...pieno centro citta'....


te e la logica delle tue affermazioni fate a cazzotti...

se vuoi suono il gong cosi' ve riposate n'attimo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lothar, la punto bianca, in zone come Bologna e Riviera ????.......
> 
> Aaahh...giusto.......quella era la Uno Bianca :mrgreen:


a sto punto mejo na' Prinz verde...

o na' Duna...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (19 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> a sto punto mejo na' Prinz verde...
> 
> o na' Duna...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


no amico quelle se permetto non fanno per me...di punto cosi'ne vediamo migliaia...tra l'altro apparentemente e'riminese


----------



## lothar57 (19 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> te e la logica delle tue affermazioni fate a cazzotti...
> 
> se vuoi suono il gong cosi' ve riposate n'attimo...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


infatti sono stato matto lo so'che non avrei dovuto farlo..ma io sono cosi'...alle volte rischio,lei mi ha detto''per me fai pure ma tu....''


----------



## Amoremio (19 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Si chiedo scusa prometto che staro'buonissimo,mi sa'che sono stato molto gufato,pensa al sabato tamponato di brutto in riviera,auto ko,e ne ho presa una a nolo,poi il rito della spesa,la'il frigo era vuoto.. esai Amoremio per finire cosa e'successo???
> Alle 17 di ieri sera dopo 20 tel imparo perche'la mia amica non risponde,era al p.soccorso,niente di grave,ma c'e stata 8 ore...da sola.
> Immagina la mia''gioia''....e non poterlo dire a nessuno,umore nero,figurati mia moglie,che mi chiedeva cosa hai...
> Per fortuna forse ora tutto ok.
> ciao...promettoe mantengo...un'altro Lothar da ora


maddai?

25 bellissima al PS per 8 ore senza aver niente da sola?
proprio il primo giorno che tu avevi campo libero?
ma non ti puzza un po'?:mexican:


----------



## lothar57 (19 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> maddai?
> 
> 25 bellissima al PS per 8 ore senza aver niente da sola?
> proprio il primo giorno che tu avevi campo libero?
> ma non ti puzza un po'?:mexican:


No Amoremio mi sono spiegato male,intanto era domenica e codice verde,poi non so'dove tu abiti ma qua'purtroppo e'normale cosi'.
Aveva qualcosa infatti e'a casa da domenica pomeriggio,dice che prende gli antibiotici.
Ma io mi aspetto tutto,infatti oggi  l'ho vista nel sito dove ci siamo conosciuti,subito sms,scherzoso....come faccio qua',e telefonataccia sua per spiegare che non fa'niente di male,mentre lei sa'che io continuo....
Non sono geloso,metto in conto,e ci mancherebbe...troppa differenza
Solo che....pom mi chiama tipa che non sento da un po',avrei dovuto lasciare perdere,invece.......non ho restistito,da perfetto stronzo e deficiente.
Be'a dilungarmi stavolta ho vinto io...


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No Amoremio mi sono spiegato male,intanto era domenica e codice verde,poi non so'dove tu abiti ma qua'purtroppo e'normale cosi'.
> Aveva qualcosa infatti e'a casa da domenica pomeriggio,dice che prende gli antibiotici.
> Ma io mi aspetto tutto,infatti oggi l'ho vista nel sito dove ci siamo conosciuti,subito sms,scherzoso....come faccio qua',e telefonataccia sua per spiegare che non fa'niente di male,mentre lei sa'che io continuo....
> Non sono geloso,metto in conto,e ci mancherebbe...troppa differenza
> ...


credo che qualcun'altro te l'abbia già chiesto
tu usi il preservativo, vero?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No Amoremio mi sono spiegato male,intanto era domenica e codice verde,poi non so'dove tu abiti ma qua'purtroppo e'normale cosi'.
> Aveva qualcosa infatti e'a casa da domenica pomeriggio,dice che prende gli antibiotici.
> Ma io mi aspetto tutto,infatti oggi  l'ho vista nel sito dove ci siamo conosciuti,subito sms,scherzoso....come faccio qua',e telefonataccia sua per spiegare che non fa'niente di male,mentre lei sa'che io continuo....
> Non sono geloso,metto in conto,e ci mancherebbe...troppa differenza
> ...


Welcome to Sboronialand


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Welcome to Sboronialand


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

m'è andato di traverso il the :up:


----------



## lothar57 (20 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> credo che qualcun'altro te l'abbia già chiesto
> tu usi il preservativo, vero?


Guarda che  e' una ragazza seria,forse non ci siamo capiti,se permetti non avendo purtroppo piu'20 anni le troie..pericolose,le conosco benissimo.
E tanto per chiarire ci siamo visti solo 2 volte,e ancora non siamo a quello,e quando verra'ovvio che staro'attento.


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2011)

lothar,
mi rispondi?



Amoremio ha detto:


> ....tu usi il preservativo, vero?


----------



## lothar57 (20 Luglio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Welcome to Sboronialand


come credi Quintina.....giuro che e'vero...non bleffo.
Per fortuna che al momento non si e'piu'sentita,quella in piu'.


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Guarda che e' una ragazza seria,forse non ci siamo capiti,se permetti non avendo purtroppo piu'20 anni le troie..pericolose,le conosco benissimo.
> E tanto per chiarire ci siamo visti solo 2 volte,e ancora non siamo a quello,e quando verra'ovvio che staro'attento.


ma io mica parlavo solo di lei
parlavo delle altre con cui sei andato


----------



## oscuro (20 Luglio 2011)

*Amore*

Lothar non è tipo da preservativo....scommetti?:up:


----------



## Simy (20 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Guarda che e' una ragazza seria,forse non ci siamo capiti,se permetti non avendo purtroppo piu'20 anni le troie..pericolose,le conosco benissimo.
> E tanto per chiarire ci siamo visti solo 2 volte,e ancora non siamo a quello,e quando verra'ovvio che staro'attento.


 Vuoi farci intendere che non lo usi! 
Lotharrrrrrrrrrrrrr ti prego!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lothar non è tipo da preservativo....scommetti?:up:


 
miiiii

non ci posso credere


----------



## dottor manhattan (20 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> miiiii
> 
> non ci posso credere


Coerente? :sonar:

E poi, scusate, è solo lui che deve decidere di usarlo?
Fermo restando che anch'io sarei contrario al non uso.


----------



## Simy (20 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> miiiii
> 
> non ci posso credere


nemmeno io....me lo posso aspettare a 20 anni...ma poi un po di raziocinio ci vuole!


----------



## oscuro (20 Luglio 2011)

*Ma dai*

Ma dai scherzavo...li usa li usa.....ma prima li rompe.....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Coerente? :sonar:
> 
> *E poi, scusate, è solo lui che deve decidere di usarlo?*
> Fermo restando che anch'io sarei contrario al non uso.


senti dott.
con la propria vita/salute puoi anche essere tanto pirla da decidere di giocare
ma lui mette a rischio diretto la vita della donna che, pur tradendo, considera "la sua donna"

cazzo 
un minimo di rispetto, persino nel tradimento, ci potrebbe stare

ma non credo che possa essere così
non ha 20 anni
non fa altro che dire che uomo di mondo sia
non credo proprio che ci verrà a dire che non usa il preservativo


----------



## dottor manhattan (20 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> senti dott.
> con la propria vita/salute puoi anche essere tanto pirla da decidere di giocare
> ma lui mette a rischio diretto la vita della donna che, pur tradendo, considera "la sua donna"
> 
> ...


Hai ragione, non consideravo la moglie, lui nemmeno.

Sarà questo.


----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dai scherzavo...*li usa li usa*.....ma prima li rompe.....!!:rotfl:


SI, quando va sotto la doccia :mrgreen: tipo cuffia :rotfl::rotfl:


:mrgreen::rotfl::mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## dottor manhattan (20 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> SI, quando va sotto la doccia :mrgreen: tipo cuffia :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> :mrgreen::rotfl::mrgreen::rotfl:


Pure per fare i palloni Marì....:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (20 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> senti dott.
> con la propria vita/salute puoi anche essere tanto pirla da decidere di giocare
> ma lui mette a rischio diretto la vita della donna che, pur tradendo, considera "la sua donna"
> 
> ...


 :up:


----------



## oscuro (20 Luglio 2011)

*Marì*

No...non li usa neanche sotto la doccia.....purtroppo non li trova della sua misura..................sapete se li fanno da 2.5 cm?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dottor manhattan (20 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> No...non li usa neanche sotto la doccia.....purtroppo non li trova della sua misura..................sapete se li fanno da 2.5 cm?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Guarda....se quello che racconta è verò, almeno le misure concedetegliele....lo volete disintegrare.


----------



## Simy (20 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Coerente? :sonar:
> 
> *E poi, scusate, è solo lui che deve decidere di usarlo*?
> Fermo restando che anch'io sarei contrario al non uso.


 :ira::ira:


----------



## oscuro (20 Luglio 2011)

*Dotth*

Ma è vero quello che racconta.....mai messo in dubbio.....perchè con 2.5cm non si può?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dottor manhattan (20 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :ira::ira:


Non so se si è capito. Ma sono d'accordo...pienamente.


----------



## dottor manhattan (20 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma è vero quello che racconta.....mai messo in dubbio.....perchè con 2.5cm non si può?:rotfl::rotfl:


Ma non lo so....non è pochino?

E poi....a me lo chiedi?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Luglio 2011)

*Dotth*

Io penso che con 2.5 si può.....lothar è la dimostrazione....poi che la sua patner sia contenta....è altro discorso....!Cmq che cazzata che le dimensioni non contano.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> SI, quando va sotto la doccia :mrgreen: tipo cuffia :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> :mrgreen::rotfl::mrgreen::rotfl:


 
:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2011)

in questi anni di forum ho capito che la realtà desolante (a dir poco)è che la maggior parte degli allegri copulatori non usa il preservativo .
ogni volta che ho fatto questa domanda ho trovato il silenzio


----------



## oscuro (20 Luglio 2011)

*Ah ecco*

Quindi i tristi copulatori usano il preservativo.....Minerva non son mica cos' convinto....!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi i tristi copulatori usano il preservativo.....Minerva non son mica cos' convinto....!!:rotfl::rotfl:


 l'alternativa sono i copulatori responsabili:mrgreen:


----------



## aristocat (20 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> in questi anni di forum ho capito che la realtà desolante (a dir poco)è che *la maggior parte degli allegri copulatori non usa il preservativo *.
> ogni volta che ho fatto questa domanda ho trovato il silenzio


questo è grave


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> questo è grave


è terribile.perché non c'è rispetto per la vita degli altri da tutti i punti di vista.
un pressapochismo incredibile , lo stesso d'altra parte che fa pensare di non essere mai scoperti


----------



## Buscopann (20 Luglio 2011)

Ma secondo voi, per i copulatori incalliti gli altri contanto qualcosa? Gli altri sono sono il mezzo per assecondare i propri egoismi. I rapporti con le persone sono come un enorme luna park. Se mi sembra divertente ci faccio un giro..Se ne vale la pena un altro ancora e così via. Sostanzialmente ci si usa. Personalmente non mi dà fastidio il tradimento in sè. Io odio la superficialità e il materialismo che sta alla base di certi stili di vita. A mio modo di vedere Lothar non è un utente fastidioso perché tradisce, ma per le idee che esprime e per come le esprime. Scrivere che lui frequenta le donne di ben altra classe e non le zoccole nigeriane è fastidiosa anche solo come battuta.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2011)

però insisto: quanti di quelli che hanno tradito possono dire di avere usato sempre il preservativo?
scommetto solo su chiara


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma secondo voi, per i copulatori incalliti gli altri contanto qualcosa? Gli altri sono sono il mezzo per assecondare i propri egoismi. I rapporti con le persone sono come un enorme luna park. Se mi sembra divertente ci faccio un giro..Se ne vale la pena un altro ancora e così via. Sostanzialmente ci si usa. Personalmente non mi dà fastidio il tradimento in sè. Io odio la superficialità e il materialismo che sta alla base di certi stili di vita. A mio modo di vedere *Lothar non* è un utente fastidioso *perché tradisce, ma per le idee che esprime e per come le esprime*. Scrivere che lui frequenta le donne di ben altra classe e non le zoccole nigeriane è fastidiosa anche solo come battuta.
> 
> Buscopann


non è che non abbiamo provato a spiegarglielo che è stato quello il problema
sin dall'inizio

e magari l'ha anche capito
solo che gli fa più comodo credere diversamente


----------



## Buscopann (20 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> però insisto: quanti di quelli che hanno tradito possono dire di avere usato sempre il preservativo?
> scommetto solo su chiara


Per me il problema non si pone. Nella mia vita ho tradito solo una volta e mi sono fermato molto prima.

Buscopann


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> però insisto: quanti di quelli che hanno tradito possono dire di avere usato sempre il preservativo?
> scommetto solo su chiara


non so 
io penso anche quintina
e se ci penso mi verrà in mente qualcun altro


----------



## Buscopann (20 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non è che non abbiamo provato a spiegarglielo che è stato quello il problema
> sin dall'inizio
> 
> e magari l'ha anche capito
> solo che gli fa più comodo credere diversamente


Io credo che un po' ci giochi a fare il personaggio. Ovviamente questo non lo fa risultare più simpatico 

Buscopann


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io credo che un po' ci giochi a fare il *personaggio*. Ovviamente questo non lo fa risultare più simpatico
> 
> Buscopann


 
penso anch'io 
infatti in diversi post ho parlato del "personaggio lothar"
ma diciamo pure che sono un'inguaribile ottimista


----------



## lothar57 (20 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma io mica parlavo solo di lei
> parlavo delle altre con cui sei andato


 
Amoremio che tu mi stimi poco lo so',che mi giudichi un pazzo no.
Secondo sarei cosi'folle da fare senza????OHHHHHHHHHhhh...........
Questa e'bella......
Ho raccomandato ai miei figli mai senza...piuttosto lascia stare,basta una volta,per rovinarsi


----------



## lothar57 (20 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non è che non abbiamo provato a spiegarglielo che è stato quello il problema
> sin dall'inizio
> 
> e magari l'ha anche capito
> solo che gli fa più comodo credere diversamente


 
Allora dovete sapere che qua'le prostitute per strada sono nigeriane,in gran parte,io non sono razzista,chiaro??


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Amoremio che tu mi stimi poco lo so',che mi giudichi un pazzo no.
> Secondo sarei cosi'folle da fare senza????OHHHHHHHHHhhh...........
> Questa e'bella......
> *Ho raccomandato ai miei figli mai senza*...piuttosto lascia stare,basta una volta,per rovinarsi


felice di essermi sbagliata e ottimo il grassetto.


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Amoremio che tu mi stimi poco lo so',che mi giudichi un pazzo no.
> Secondo sarei cosi'folle da fare senza????OHHHHHHHHHhhh...........
> Questa e'bella......
> Ho raccomandato ai miei figli mai senza...piuttosto lascia stare,basta una volta,per rovinarsi


se leggi la discussione seguente
(se non sei di corsa, naturalmente)
vedrai che ho detto più volte che non ci potevo credere

d'altronde 
se tu alla domanda
"usi il preservativo?"
rispondi
"no, con l'ultima ancora non ci sono andato a letto"
non è che puoi stupirti se qualcuno trova motivo di dubitare del significato di una risposta che risulta evasiva

in che occasione pensavi ti invitassi ad usarlo?
nelle telefonate?
cerchiamo di non girare le frittate :mexican:


----------



## Kid (20 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> però insisto: quanti di quelli che hanno tradito possono dire di avere usato sempre il preservativo?
> scommetto solo su chiara


Non sono mica un cretino, certo che l'ho usato!


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> in questi anni di forum ho capito che la realtà desolante (a dir poco)è che la maggior parte degli allegri copulatori non usa il preservativo .
> ogni volta che ho fatto questa domanda ho trovato il silenzio


 eh però ho detto allegri eh:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Allora dovete sapere che qua'le prostitute per strada sono nigeriane,in gran parte,io non sono razzista,chiaro??


trasmettiamo l'ultima puntata della sit com
"come stai? son cipolle!"

garbata (a volte) commedia degli equivoci presentata dalla Lothar s.r.l.

:carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> eh però ho detto allegri eh:mrgreen:


 
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Kid (20 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> eh però ho detto allegri eh:mrgreen:


Mi sto innamorando ogni giorno di più.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> felice di essermi sbagliata e ottimo il grassetto.


Adesso sembrero'un'invornito...si e'vero ci sono dei folli che pagano le troie di strada per farlo senza,ma sono convinto che nessun uomo qua'dentro faccia senza.
Tanto per capirci un mio parente durante una breve vacanza all'estero con amici ha conosciuto una straniera,da idiota si e'fidato,lo facevano senza.
Tornato a casa non solo ha scoperto di essersi beccato una terrbile malattia,curabile,e ci ha messo mesi,ma l'attaccata alla compagna,credo che poi lei,ora non stanno piu'assieme,dal momento che era alquanto allegra,l'abbia sparsa per la citta.

OCCHIO RAGAZZI!!!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (20 Luglio 2011)

Neh scusate, ma anche le pompe se le tirano col cappuccio?

e scusato tanto lu' francesism'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

io metterei un cornino solo per farmele fa'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Neh scusate, ma anche le pompe se le tirano col cappuccio?
> 
> e scusato tanto lu' francesism'...
> 
> ...




VERGOGNATI!

:kick:​


----------



## Sterminator (20 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> VERGOGNATI!
> 
> :kick:​


la carne e' debbbbbole....

e poi questo e' un posto de depravati...

:condom::condom::condom:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (20 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> la carne e' debbbbbole....
> 
> e poi questo e' un posto de depravati...
> 
> ...


Stavate parlando di me?


----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> la carne e' debbbbbole....
> 
> *e poi questo e' un posto de depravati...*
> 
> ...



Mavafangul ... :incazzato:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Stavate parlando di me?


mo' s'offende Lothar...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> la carne e' debbbbbole....
> 
> e poi questo e' un posto de depravati...
> 
> ...


 e anche sterminatore è andato:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Stavate parlando di me?



Tu non sei un depravato, tu sei "arrapato :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e anche sterminatore è andato:mrgreen:


A CHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII????!!!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (20 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu non sei un depravato, tu sei "arrapato :mrgreen:


Marì, non generalizzare. Depravato è un complimento.

Arrapato è lo status comune di ogni uomo sulla faccia della terra.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> però insisto: quanti di quelli che hanno tradito possono dire di avere usato sempre il preservativo?
> scommetto solo su chiara


Scommetti bene.
Rinuncio alla scopata se non c'è il preservativo.

Sembrerò incoerente,
ma lo pretendo in primis per proteggere mio marito.


----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Marì, non generalizzare. *Depravato è un complimento.
> *
> Arrapato è lo status comune di ogni uomo sulla faccia della terra.


A SI? 


Depravato: 
*pervertito,* *degenerato,* *scostumato,* *dissoluto,* *vizioso,* *debosciato* 


*corrotto,* *degenere,* *immorale,* *disonesto,* *sregolato,* *guasto,* *guastato,* *impudico,* *traviato*


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Scommetti bene.
> Rinuncio alla scopata se non c'è il preservativo.
> 
> Sembrerò incoerente,
> ma lo pretendo in primis per proteggere mio marito.


è coerentissimo


cioè...sono confusa:unhappy:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Scommetti bene.
> Rinuncio alla scopata se non c'è il preservativo.
> 
> Sembrerò incoerente,
> *ma lo pretendo in primis per proteggere mio marito*.


Che còre...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Scommetti bene.
> Rinuncio alla scopata se non c'è il preservativo.
> 
> Sembrerò incoerente,
> ma lo pretendo *in primis* per proteggere mio marito.


TE, e poi gli altri


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Neh scusate, ma anche le pompe se le tirano col cappuccio?
> 
> e scusato tanto lu' francesism'...
> 
> ...


Certo, preservativo gusto pompelmo, il mio preferito.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo, preservativo gusto pompelmo, il mio preferito.


Puah....

stasera faccio la prova col sacchetto dell'Esselunga...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (20 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> A SI?
> 
> 
> Depravato:
> ...



Eddai, cogli il lato positivo del termine! :rotfl:


----------



## Kid (20 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo, preservativo gusto pompelmo, il mio preferito.


Mai provato al cioccolato?


----------



## Kid (20 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Puah....
> 
> stasera faccio la prova col sacchetto dell'Esselunga...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> A SI?
> 
> 
> Depravato:
> ...


 
Per me scelgo questi due agg.


----------



## Kid (20 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Per me scelgo questi due agg.


Traviato che significa?

:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Mai provato al cioccolato?


No, ma vaniglia sì.


----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Puah....
> 
> stasera faccio la prova col sacchetto dell'Esselunga...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ma hai bevuto?  ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Traviato che significa?
> 
> :rotfl:


 
che hai preso una trave in testa


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Per me scelgo questi due agg.


 ma traviato presuppone un condizionamento che non ti rende autonoma


----------



## Kid (20 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, ma vaniglia sì.



Pure io.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma hai bevuto?  ...


 
No, è che sta messo al contrario di Lothar2,5


----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che hai preso *una trave in testa
> *



... o nel ...  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma traviato presuppone un condizionamento che non ti rende autonoma


 
Ma il traviatore sono me medesima

credo di essermi autotraviata


----------



## Tubarao (20 Luglio 2011)

Venerdì scorso, ore 3:30 (tu che leggi: si, decisamente te ne sei andato troppo presto), solo pezzi da 50. Distributore che non sgancia il resto :incazzato::incazzato:Morale: felice possessore di 5 confezioni da 12 di Jeans Qualcosa. 
Stavo per smurare il distributore automatico. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Venerdì scorso, ore 3:30 (tu che leggi: si, decisamente te ne sei andato troppo presto), solo pezzi da 50. Distributore che non sgancia il resto :incazzato::incazzato:Morale: felice possessore di 5 confezioni da 12 di Jeans Qualcosa.
> Stavo per smurare il distributore automatico. :mrgreen:


Riempili d'acqua e buttali di sotto ai cabbbriolet...

o sbolognali a Lotar a meta' prezzo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (20 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Venerdì scorso, ore 3:30 (tu che leggi: si, decisamente te ne sei andato troppo presto), solo pezzi da 50. Distributore che non sgancia il resto :incazzato::incazzato:Morale: felice possessore di 5 confezioni da 12 di Jeans Qualcosa.
> Stavo per smurare il distributore automatico. :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Venerdì scorso, ore 3:30 (tu che leggi: si, decisamente te ne sei andato troppo presto), solo pezzi da 50. Distributore che non sgancia il resto :incazzato::incazzato:Morale: felice possessore di *5 confezioni da 12* di Jeans Qualcosa.
> Stavo per smurare il distributore automatico. :mrgreen:


 
Vedrai che dureranno meno di quel che pensi, matador


----------



## Simy (20 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Venerdì scorso, ore 3:30 (tu che leggi: si, decisamente te ne sei andato troppo presto), solo pezzi da 50. Distributore che non sgancia il resto :incazzato::incazzato:Morale: felice possessore di 5 confezioni da 12 di Jeans Qualcosa.
> Stavo per smurare il distributore automatico. :mrgreen:


 vebbè ne hai una bella scorta ora...... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, ma vaniglia sì.


che gusto ce sara' mai a ciuccia' la plastica?

boh?

a meno che pure te sei tutta rifatta...

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Kid (20 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> che gusto ce sara' mai a ciuccia' la plastica?
> 
> boh?
> 
> ...


Che non ha gusto sperma? :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (20 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Venerdì scorso, ore 3:30 (tu che leggi: si, decisamente te ne sei andato troppo presto), solo pezzi da 50. Distributore che non sgancia il resto :incazzato::incazzato:Morale: felice possessore di 5 confezioni da 12 di Jeans Qualcosa.
> Stavo per smurare il distributore automatico. :mrgreen:


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (20 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> che gusto ce sara' mai a ciuccia' la plastica?
> 
> boh?
> 
> ...


 
dipende con chi stai Sterminator.......se una si fida ciecamente fara'senza


----------



## Sterminator (20 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> dipende con chi stai Sterminator.......se una si fida ciecamente fara'senza


se bonanotte...:mrgreen:

comunque per farti dormire meglio stanotte....

brrrrrrr....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sesso orale a rischio tumore 
Certe pratiche favoriscono il contagio con il virus Hpv, responsabile di neoplasie alla bocca e alla gola 







          		 		   Un preservativo al sapore di fragola per prevenire il  cancro alla gola? Un momento: non è uno scherzo; è davvero così ed ecco  perché. 
Già da tempo si sospettava un legame fra sesso orale e  tumori orofaringei: ora c’è la prova definitiva che con fellatio e  cunnilingus, praticati con più partner, si può trasmettere il virus del  papilloma umano (Hpv) e che l’Hpv rappresenta un fattore di rischio per  lo sviluppo di queste neoplasie, più dell’alcol e del fumo. Ne parla  l’ultimo numero della più famosa rivista medica del mondo, il New  England Journal of Medicine che pubblica uno studio condotto sul cento  persone con tumori delle tonsille, della gola e della lingua.  
*SEI PARTNER -* I ricercatori americani del Johns Hopkins  Kimmel Cancer Center di Baltimora  hanno osservato che i malati, in  precedenza infettati dal virus, presentavano un rischio di sviluppare il  cancro 32 volte maggiore rispetto a chi non aveva l’Hpv , rischio ben  più alto di quello che corrono i fumatori (triplicato rispetto a chi non  fuma) e i forti bevitori (due volte e mezzo rispetto a chi non beve).    I pazienti che avevano avuto più di sei partner per il sesso orale  durante la loro vita avevano una probabilità di andare incontro a un  tumore da Hpv 8,6 volte maggiore rispetto agli altri.   «Comunque –   commenta l’autrice dello studio Maura Gillison – vale la pena di  ricordare che questi tumori sono rari e che infettarsi con il virus non  vuol dire andare necessariamente incontro alla malattia. Anzi chi si  ammala rappresenta una percentuale molto piccola».  L’esperta ricorda  che il preservativo (magari al gusto di frutta, si potrebbe aggiungere)  può aiutare, almeno nel caso della fellatio, a ridurre il rischio per  gli uomini che sono i più colpiti.   
*CEPPI CATTIVI *- L’Hpv può essere trasmesso anche  attraverso il bacio (ma questa modalità non è stata presa in  considerazione dallo studio) e il contatto della pelle e si ritrova nei  liquidi del corpo. Il virus è ubiquitario: si ritiene che una buona  fetta della popolazione mondiale, uomini e donne indifferentemente,  si  infettino nel corso della vita, ma nella maggior parte dei casi  l’infezione si risolve con pochi sintomi. Soltanto alcune persone che si  contagiano con certi ceppi di virus cosiddetti ad alto rischio, come  per esempio l’Hpv 16, possono ammalarsi seriamente. I tumori legati  all’Hpv, oltre al cavo orale, interessano gli organi genitali e  soprattutto il collo dell’utero.  I tumori del cavo orale da Hpv sono in  aumento e  rappresentano il 60 per cento di tutte le neoplasie della  cavità orale e della faringe.  
   ■ Video. Il vaccino anti-Hpv: a chi serve e per che cosa  
*IL VACCINO – *Negli Stati Uniti, in Europa e da poco  anche in Italia è in commercio un vaccino anti-papilloma virus che si è  rivelato efficace nel prevenire le infezioni genitali nelle donne, ma  non è stato ancora dimostrato se funziona anche nei maschi. E non si sa  se è efficace nella prevenzione dei tumori alla gola che sono più comuni  fra gli uomini.   Attualmente la ricerca dell’Hpv viene aggiunta al Pap  test negli screening per il tumore della collo dell’utero, ma non ci  sono screening per i tumori del cavo orale,  a parte l’ispezione durante  le visite odontoiatriche di routine. E del resto gli esperti ritengono  che sia ancora troppo presto per raccomandare un test. In futuro si  potrebbe pensare di metterne a punto uno per la ricerca dell’Hpv nella  saliva. 


 Adriana Bazzi 



 10 maggio 2007


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> dipende con chi stai Sterminator.......se una si fida ciecamente fara'senza


 
Ma come si fa a fidarsi ciecamente di qualcun altro?

siamo la prova vivente che non conviene mai farlo 

e se anche una donna si fidasse a tal punto di te da concederti una cosa del genere dovresti essere tu, da persona assennata, a dire: NO


----------



## lothar57 (20 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a fidarsi ciecamente di qualcun altro?
> 
> siamo la prova vivente che non conviene mai farlo
> 
> e se anche una donna si fidasse a tal punto di te da concederti una cosa del genere dovresti essere tu, da persona assennata, a dire: NO


Chiara io non parlo di conoscenze occasionali,o di una sera...ovvio che viceversa concordo con te.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Chiara io non parlo di conoscenze occasionali,o di una sera...ovvio che viceversa concordo con te.


Per le occasioni il condom è imprescindibile, ma

Io scopo con un tizio da circa due anni:
ci piace
ci stimiamo
ci confidiamo
posso dire di conoscerlo abbastanza?

usiamo comunque il preservativo

e facciamo bene

che ne so io delle donne che scopa nel frattempo?
che ne sa lui degli altri con cui scopo io?


----------



## Tubarao (20 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> dipende con chi stai Sterminator.......se una si fida ciecamente fara'senza


Sarà, ma se è proprio fra gli etero che si fidano ciecamante che certe malattie sono in netto aumento.....un motivo ci sarà.......


----------



## lothar57 (20 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Per le occasioni il condom è imprescindibile, ma
> 
> Io scopo con un tizio da circa due anni:
> ci piace
> ...


si Chiara tu dirai mica tutti sono Lothar,allora ti dico che io su questo non mentirei mai,una donna di me si deve fidare,poi insomma credo che moglie e amante possano bastare,o no??
Poi insomma per quanto clandestina sempre coppia e',se non ci si fida,su cose fondamentali come queste,parlo per me,meglio dirsi addio.


----------



## oscuro (20 Luglio 2011)

*Vabbè*

Adesso mi sparerete tutti addosso ma poco mi interessa....:carneval:io gli schiaffi con il pisello sempre senza preservativo.....il rumore e la traiettoria risulterebbero viziati....non sarebbe proprio la stessa cosa!!


----------



## Tubarao (20 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si Chiara tu dirai mica tutti sono Lothar,allora ti dico che io su questo non mentirei mai,una donna di me si deve fidare,poi insomma credo che moglie e amante possano bastare,o no??
> Poi insomma per quanto clandestina sempre coppia e',se non ci si fida,su cose fondamentali come queste,parlo per me,meglio dirsi addio.



Lothar, non è una questione di fidarsi. E' una pura e mera questione di numeri.

Piccolo esempio:

Con quante diverse donne hai scopato tu dall'inizio dell'anno ? 5, 10, 20 ?

Facciamo 10 per fare cifra tonda.

Ognuna di quelle donne, sempre dall'inizio dell'anno, ha scopato a sua volta con altri 10 uomini, quindi:

10 * 10 = 100.

Ognuno di questi uomini, a sua volta, ha scopato con altre 10 donne, quindi, sempre per fare cifra tonda:

10 * 10 * 10 = 1000.

E qui mi fermo. Ora fra questi mille personaggi che in un modo o nell'altro sono venuti _a contatto _con te, perchè non potrebbe essercene uno, non dico malato, ma che semplicemente ha un difficile rapporto con l'acqua ed il sapone ?

Ma se perfino i pornoattori si rifiutano di girare scene se i rispettivi partner non si presentano con analisi rilasciate da studi medici NOTI e non più vecchie di un mese, un motivo ci sarà.


----------



## Tubarao (20 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso mi sparerete tutti addosso ma poco mi interessa....:carneval:io gli schiaffi con il pisello sempre senza preservativo.....il rumore e la traiettoria risulterebbero viziati....non sarebbe proprio la stessa cosa!!



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso mi sparerete tutti addosso ma poco mi interessa....:carneval:io gli schiaffi con il pisello sempre senza preservativo.....il rumore e la traiettoria risulterebbero viziati....non sarebbe proprio la stessa cosa!!


Ma assolutamente iesss...:mrgreen:

piuttosto de ciula' o farme ciuccia' erca con la DuPont, a questo Pont, mejo na' classica e sempreverde pugnetta fatta come dio comanda...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

percio' abbiamo pure scoperto che il tradimento e' solo una stronzata di testa, perche' a livello fisico e' na' chiavica per tutti i limiti del caso o del cazzo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Luglio 2011)

*Stermi*

A guarda sulle zaganelle sfondi una porta aperta......:up::up:toglimi tutto ma non la zaganella!!!:up::up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso mi sparerete tutti addosso ma poco mi interessa....:carneval:io gli schiaffi con il pisello sempre senza preservativo.....il rumore e la traiettoria risulterebbero viziati....non sarebbe proprio la stessa cosa!!


amo la poesia volgare :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> A guarda sulle zaganelle sfondi una porta aperta......:up::up:toglimi tutto ma non la zaganella!!!:up::up:


dillo a me...:rotfl:

alla faccia de Lothar che pe' spipparsi con la Du Pont deve andare in giro come un topo...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## oscuro (20 Luglio 2011)

*Qui*

Ma è la verità........uno schiaffo con il pisello con il preservativo e come una pizza senza il sale.........risulterebbe ovattato quasi irreale......!!


----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> amo la poesia volgare :rotfl:



Pure tu ti ci metti? 



BASTA, siamo alla fine di tutto 


































:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Tubarao (20 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> A guarda sulle zaganelle sfondi una porta aperta......:up::up:toglimi tutto ma non la zaganella!!!:up::up:


Già detto e qui lo ribadisco. Se fosse stato vero che si diventa ciechi, a quest'ora in confronte a me, Ray Charles sarebbe stato la Piccola Vedetta Lombarda :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso mi sparerete tutti addosso ma poco mi interessa....:carneval:io gli schiaffi con il pisello sempre senza preservativo.....il rumore *e la traiettoria* risulterebbero viziati....non sarebbe proprio la stessa cosa!!


 :rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (20 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma è la verità........uno schiaffo con il pisello con il preservativo e come una pizza senza il sale.........risulterebbe ovattato quasi irreale......!!


E ok per il rumore....ma tu hai detto pure la traiettoria risulterebbe falsata.....


----------



## Sterminator (20 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma è la verità........uno schiaffo con il pisello con il preservativo e come una pizza senza il sale.........risulterebbe ovattato quasi irreale......!!


Na' chiavica...

e pure squallida forte...

bleah...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Te quanno se parla de sto tipo de schiaffi sbuchi sempe fori...

com'e' sta storia?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2011)

chiudete subito questa lettera...stavo per dire prima che arrivi oscuro con gli schiaffi...ma troppo tardi:unhappy:

:rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> chiudete subito questa lettera...stavo per dire prima che arrivi oscuro con gli schiaffi...ma troppo tardi:unhappy:
> 
> :rotfl:



Mine', cambia avatar a questo giro :mrgreen: dddddddai :up:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (20 Luglio 2011)

Signor Oscuro, già che siamo in tema, lei mi deve togliere alcuni dubbi.

Il vero schiaffo pisellorum è senza mani o con le mani ? Per me senza mani.

:mrgreen::mrgreen:

Il segreto è tutto nel movimento di bacino.....bisogna sapello fà :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (20 Luglio 2011)

*.......*

Io parlo seriamente...al di là dello schiocco il cui rumore risulterebbe artefatto.....anche la traiettoria risulterebbe falsata......proprio per una questione di resistenza al rotolamento......chiaramente parlo della traiettoria dall'impatto in poi.....!Vabbè tanto con voi finisce sempre tutto in vacca.........Lo schiaffo con il pisello è un arte......voi vi fermate alle scopatine.....IGNORANTI!!


----------



## Tubarao (20 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io parlo seriamente...al di là dello schiocco il cui rumore risulterebbe artefatto.....anche la traiettoria risulterebbe falsata......proprio per una questione di resistenza al rotolamento......chiaramente parlo della traiettoria dall'impatto in poi.....!Vabbè tanto con voi finisce sempre tutto in vacca.........Lo schiaffo con il pisello è un arte......voi vi fermate alle scopatine.....IGNORANTI!!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Luglio 2011)

*Tubu*

Ecco il mio allievo prediletto.....!Bene esistono vari tipi di schiaffi con il pisello.....diciamo che quello più cool e con il buffetto....un piccolo schiafetto a mano aperta per poi procedere con lo schiaffo con il pisello tenendo fermo il viso con una mano per far si che il colpo arrivi non smorzato!Poi c'è lo schiaffo senza mani....qui siamo al secondo livello.....poi c'è lo schiaffo andata e ritorno......poi cè lo schiaffo con il glande.....poi quello con il frenulo....ma siam a livelli per voi troppo alti!!!


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco il mio allievo prediletto.....!Bene esistono vari tipi di schiaffi con il pisello.....diciamo che quello più cool e con il buffetto....un piccolo schiafetto a mano aperta per poi procedere con lo schiaffo con il pisello tenendo fermo il viso con una mano per far si che il colpo arrivi non smorzato!Poi c'è lo schiaffo senza mani....qui siamo al secondo livello.....poi c'è lo schiaffo andata e ritorno......poi cè lo schiaffo con il glande.....poi quello con il frenulo....ma siam a livelli per voi troppo alti!!!


 signor maestro può andare più piano che sto prendendo appunti?
ecchecorbezzolo


----------



## Tubarao (20 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> ....poi c'è lo schiaffo andata e ritorno.....!


Ecco...qui mi devo esercitare sul rovescio.....il dritto lungolinea ci stà..... e il rovescio che esce sempre fuori dal campo......

sulle altre specialità da lei citate manco ci provo.......d'altronde se uno è maestro....è maestro :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (20 Luglio 2011)

*Minerva*

Guarda che non sto scherzando.....e poi  si deve esser portati.....tu sei troppo fine per questa terapia.....!!:up:


----------



## oscuro (20 Luglio 2011)

*Tubu*

Gaurda è semplice devi mantenere la traiettoria di rientro....quindi il punto d'impatto deve esser necessariamente lo stesso.....!Sembrerà solo uno mentre in realtà ne hai dati due.....!!:up:


----------



## lothar57 (20 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lothar, non è una questione di fidarsi. E' una pura e mera questione di numeri.
> 
> Piccolo esempio:
> 
> ...


Mi sorprendi sempre...secondo te a 53 anni lo debbo sapere da te???
10 donne???ahhahahhah ma sei impazzito??secondo io vado con 10 donne diverse all'anno??ohhhhhh Tuba troppo Frascati a pranzo??
Non esiste.............una moglie,un'amica,e non sempre c'e'.


----------



## Eliade (20 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mi sorprendi sempre...secondo te a 53 anni lo debbo sapere da te???
> 10 donne???ahhahahhah ma sei impazzito??secondo io vado con 10 donne diverse all'anno??ohhhhhh Tuba troppo Frascati a pranzo??
> Non esiste.............una moglie,un'amica,e non sempre c'e'.


Ma scusa quindi tu con l'amica fissa e la moglie non usi preservativo, mentre con quelle occasionali si?


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lothar, non è una questione di fidarsi. E' una pura e mera questione di numeri.
> 
> Piccolo esempio:
> 
> ...


miiiii
 niente...non se ne esce.tempo fa entrai in una discussione identica con liberà di scelta....
si cancellò dalla disperazione :mrgreen: (complici persa e marì, mi pare)


----------



## lothar57 (20 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma scusa quindi tu con l'amica fissa e la moglie non usi preservativo, mentre con quelle occasionali si?


ma quale occasionali...io vivo murato in ufficio,e'gia'molto se come ora oltre alla moglie.ho 1 amica..anche troppo


----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma quale occasionali...*io vivo murato in ufficio,*e'gia'molto se come ora oltre alla moglie.ho 1 amica..anche troppo



Poverino :triste:... che fai ora, cambi tecnica/tattica? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (20 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> miiiii
> niente...non se ne esce.tempo fa entrai in una discussione identica con liberà di scelta....
> si cancellò dalla disperazione :mrgreen: (complici persa e marì, mi pare)



Si ricordo  ragazzo divertente  ma mooolto presuntuoso :rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Puah....
> 
> stasera faccio la prova col sacchetto dell'Esselunga...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


l'ottimismo è il profumo della vita :mexican:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma è la verità........uno schiaffo con il pisello con il preservativo e come una pizza senza il sale.........risulterebbe ovattato quasi irreale......!!


e quel che fa rima è buono


----------



## Eliade (20 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma quale occasionali...io vivo murato in ufficio,e'gia'molto se come ora oltre alla moglie.ho 1 amica..anche troppo


Scusa Lothar, ma da quello che scrivi, tu hai avuto incontri con più di una donna....almeno così ho capito. 

Allora usi il preservativo con l'amica e con la moglie no?


----------



## lothar57 (20 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Poverino :triste:... che fai ora, cambi tecnica/tattica? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


confermo occasionali zero...
e ti diro'di piu',che poche ore fa'mi ha cercato una tipa,e ho fatto lo gnorri,io sto'bene cosi',ora stop


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gaurda è semplice devi mantenere la traiettoria di rientro....quindi il punto d'impatto deve esser necessariamente lo stesso.....!Sembrerà solo uno mentre in realtà ne hai dati due.....!!:up:


... disse Abate Prepunzio :rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Per le occasioni il condom è imprescindibile, ma
> 
> Io scopo con un tizio da circa due anni:
> ci piace
> ...


e dei partner, occasionali o non, passati e presenti dei medesimi?
e dei partner di questi, occasionali o non, passati e presenti?

come in un gioco di specchi


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si Chiara tu dirai mica tutti sono Lothar,allora ti dico che io su questo non mentirei mai,una donna di me si deve fidare,poi insomma credo che moglie e amante possano bastare,o no??
> Poi insomma per quanto clandestina sempre coppia e',se non ci si fida,su cose fondamentali come queste,parlo per me,meglio dirsi addio.


ma se tua moglie ti mettesse le corna con un soggetto a rischio e tu non lo sapessi 
saresti sicurissimo di te
e infetteresti una tua amante senza saperlo
e lei fidandoti di te infetterebbe suo marito 
(sto facendo un esempio)

allora tu sei tranquillo che tua moglie non ti tradisca
ma potresti giurare che una tua amante del momento non abbia avuto un partner precedente che l'ha tradita ed infettata senza che lei ancora se ne sia resa conto?


----------



## lothar57 (20 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e dei partner, occasionali o non, passati e presenti dei medesimi?
> e dei partner di questi, occasionali o non, passati e presenti?
> 
> come in un gioco di specchi


 
si ma  chi frequentate voi,senza offesa per nessuno/a,extracomunitari appena sbarcati??ninfomani???booooooo...mi sembra di sognare..


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si ma chi frequentate voi,senza offesa per nessuno/a,extracomunitari appena sbarcati??ninfomani???booooooo...mi sembra di sognare..


ma mica ci vuol molto sai?

prendi il discorso di tuba e trasforma tutti i 10 in 1

basta che anche in un punto molto lontano da te 1 di quegli 1 si sia strappato le mutande per 1 volta senza connettere prima il cervello
e tu (pazienza, eh :carneval e tua moglie siete fottuti


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *si ma chi frequentate voi*,senza offesa per nessuno/a,extracomunitari appena sbarcati??ninfomani???booooooo...mi sembra di sognare..


Persone come me e te.


----------



## Sole (21 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma è la verità........uno schiaffo con il pisello con il preservativo e come una pizza senza il sale.........risulterebbe ovattato quasi irreale......!!


:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (21 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si ma chi frequentate voi,senza offesa per nessuno/a,extracomunitari appena sbarcati??ninfomani???booooooo...mi sembra di sognare..


Ma tu sei il primo uomo di tutte le tue amiche?

Basta che una di queste abbia avuto un fidanzato che l'ha tradita con una persona infetta, senza che lei lo sappia. O che abbia avuto un incontro di una sera. Può capitare a tutte eh, non occorre essere ninfomani.

Basta un rapporto. E continuando a fare sesso extraconiugale senza protezione, metti a rischio la salute di tua moglie.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Venerdì scorso, ore 3:30 (tu che leggi: si, decisamente te ne sei andato troppo presto), solo pezzi da 50. Distributore che non sgancia il resto :incazzato::incazzato:Morale: felice possessore di 5 confezioni da 12 di Jeans Qualcosa.
> Stavo per smurare il distributore automatico. :mrgreen:


Che schifo di mondo tuba---
Che cosa non ci tocca fare per un po' di sollazzo del cazzo...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Chiara io non parlo di conoscenze occasionali,o di una sera...ovvio che viceversa concordo con te.


Lothar!
Una volta sono al centro per donare il sangue.
Ti fanno compilare una carta dove dichiari che nei sei mesi precedenti non hai avuto comportamenti a rischio.
Mi ha fatto morir dal ridere un muratore che dice al primario:
"Ah io no signor dottore, ma cosa so io di quello che fa quella troia di me moiere finchè io sto su per le impalcature!".

Il primario non rise, ma si rabbuiò, chiamò il suo staff e disse quest'uomo ha completamente ragione.

IO NON MI SONO MAI FIDATO su queste cose, di una donna.
Perchè...lei potrebbe a sua volta non sapere nulla dei comportamenti sessuali dei suoi partner.

Poi Lothar, parliamoci chiaro...ovvio c'è sempre la ritirata strategica...ma come sai " sborrarghe in figa" a na donna...può portare gravidanza!
No?

Se io avessi un'amante e mi fidassi...senza...se lei mi confessa che è andata con un altro senza, mi dispiace per lei, ma io non farò più sesso con lei senza preservativo.

Lothar!
Sono al bar...una mi dice che ci sta se io le presento il certificato HIV.
Io in capo a due settimane glielo mostro.
Poi le dico...ora mostrami il tuo.
Lei si incazza perchè sostiene che le ho dato della troia.
Io le ho risposto che dato che non è disposta a fare con me la donna moderna e consapevole...le consegno il mitico fante di spade...detto anche...la vecia!


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si ma chi frequentate voi,senza offesa per nessuno/a,extracomunitari appena sbarcati??ninfomani???booooooo...mi sembra di sognare..


 persone normalissime, ma dico normalissime si sono beccati una sfiga, magari non LA SFIGA, perchè è una catena, specie le sfighe risolvibile si trasmettono facilmente, non puoi conoscere le abitudini sessuali del marito  dell'amante del marito dell'amante: tu manco sai che esiste, mica gli puoi chiedere 'dì ban sò, fantesma...?'


----------



## lothar57 (21 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar!
> Una volta sono al centro per donare il sangue.
> Ti fanno compilare una carta dove dichiari che nei sei mesi precedenti non hai avuto comportamenti a rischio.
> Mi ha fatto morir dal ridere un muratore che dice al primario:
> ...


Conte degli altri non mi stupisco,ma di te si.
Io leggo e non rispondo piu'...questi invorniti pensano sia idiota...secondo te lo sono Conte???Credi che io possa rischiare??


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte degli altri non mi stupisco,ma di te si.
> Io leggo e non rispondo piu'...questi invorniti pensano sia idiota...secondo te lo sono Conte???Credi che io possa rischiare??


 ma perché ogni tanto te ne esci in bluette?


----------



## Mari' (21 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché ogni tanto te ne esci in bluette?



rimitivo:




... ma non e' verde 




























:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## Sterminator (21 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché ogni tanto te ne esci in bluette?


Scrive in Word per non farsi sgamare e poi copia e incolla a razzo...

elementare uotson...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Scrive in Word per non farsi sgamare e poi copia e incolla a razzo...
> 
> elementare uotson...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


diabolico:singleeye:


----------



## Mari' (21 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Scrive in Word per non farsi sgamare e poi copia e incolla a razzo...
> 
> elementare uotson...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



... si, ma il "senso" e' verde :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (21 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Scrive in Word per non farsi sgamare e poi copia e incolla a razzo...
> 
> elementare uotson...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


pensa se un giorno dovesse capitare che sua moglie arriva in ufficio da lui e gli chiede di controllare la propria webmail
lui chiude i collegamenti compromettenti
la fa accomodare
e a lei viene lo schiribizzo di vedere qual'è l'ultima cosa che lui ha copiato :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (21 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> pensa se un giorno dovesse capitare che sua moglie arriva in ufficio da lui e gli chiede di controllare la propria webmail
> lui chiude i collegamenti compromettenti
> la fa accomodare
> e a lei viene lo schiribizzo di vedere qual'è l'ultima cosa che lui ha copiato :carneval:


:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (21 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> pensa se un giorno dovesse capitare che sua moglie arriva in ufficio da lui e gli chiede di controllare la propria webmail
> lui chiude i collegamenti compromettenti
> la fa accomodare
> e a lei viene lo schiribizzo di vedere qual'è l'ultima cosa che lui ha copiato :carneval:



Crudele! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## lothar57 (21 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Scrive in Word per non farsi sgamare e poi copia e incolla a razzo...
> 
> elementare uotson...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


mi ero ripromesso di nn scrivere oggi..ma questa e'troppo bella.le pensi alla notte amico???ahahhaha...spiace deluderti,e'il colore fisso dei miei indirizzi email..celeste sta'male cosi'uso questo


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi ero ripromesso di nn scrivere oggi..ma questa e'troppo bella.le pensi alla notte amico???ahahhaha...spiace deluderti,e'il colore fisso dei miei indirizzi email..celeste sta'male cosi'uso questo


 ma perché ti riprometti sempre di non scrivere?


----------



## Mari' (21 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché ti riprometti sempre di non scrivere?




Perche' si sente incompreso


----------



## Eliade (21 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché ti riprometti sempre di non scrivere?


ma soprattutto...perché non mantiene la promessa? :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (21 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> ma soprattutto...*perché non mantiene la promessa?* :carneval:



... e' un classico dei traditori  non ti pare?  :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (21 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e' un classico dei traditori  non ti pare?  :carneval:


Giusto, ma pensavo che se lo avesse fatto per se stesso, magari manteneva...


----------



## Mari' (21 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Giusto, ma pensavo che se lo avesse fatto per se stesso, magari manteneva...




Questo suo modo di fare si chiama "tattica"


----------



## Amoremio (21 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché ti riprometti sempre di non scrivere?


 
e poi cambia idea :mexican:


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2011)

perché scrivi le mails in bluette?


----------



## Amoremio (21 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> ma soprattutto...perché non mantiene la promessa? :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (21 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché scrivi le mails in bluette?


sarà più di classe :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (21 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sarà più di classe :carneval:


Sarà che chi le riceve non vede bene...:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sarà più di classe :carneval:


 cazzarola era quello che volevo sapere


----------



## Amoremio (21 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> cazzarola era quello che volevo sapere


 
però non lo sembra

sappilo :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> però non lo sembra
> 
> sappilo :mrgreen:


 avevo questo timore:unhappy:


----------



## Sterminator (21 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... si, ma il "senso" e' verde :mrgreen:


Uao...

Lothar in versione ecologggica...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (21 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> pensa se un giorno dovesse capitare che sua moglie arriva in ufficio da lui e gli chiede di controllare la propria webmail
> lui chiude i collegamenti compromettenti
> la fa accomodare
> e a lei viene lo schiribizzo di vedere qual'è l'ultima cosa che lui ha copiato :carneval:


Sempre se nel frattempo, pe' cerca' na' penna, nun ha aperto il cassetto in cui ce sta il coll senter sconosciuto......

maro'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (21 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Uao...
> 
> Lothar in versione ecologggica...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





:ira: quello e' verde incazzatura :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte degli altri non mi stupisco,ma di te si.
> Io leggo e non rispondo piu'...questi invorniti pensano sia idiota...secondo te lo sono Conte???Credi che io possa rischiare??


NO....
Amicomio tu sai come io ti tengo bordone...
Ti capisco no?
E rido sempre come un matto quando ti dipingono quello che non sei...
Ma credimi a tanti fa comodo pensarti come non sei, ma come ti piace apparire qui dentro...
Tanto cosa credi? Certa gente non cambierebbe opinione su di te, neanche se le portassimo al cospetto la tua signora...
Per il resto che mi dici...
Stai in carampana amicomio...meglio non rischiare per l'andrenalina....
Se il colonnello s'incazza sappiamo che sono dolori...


----------



## aristocat (21 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO....
> Amicomio tu sai come io ti tengo bordone...
> Ti capisco no?
> E rido sempre come un matto quando ti dipingono quello che non sei...
> ...


da scolpire nella pietra, attento Lothar :saggio::singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (22 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO....
> Amicomio tu sai come io ti tengo bordone...
> Ti capisco no?
> E rido sempre come un matto quando ti dipingono quello che non sei...
> ...


Ciao amico e'proprio vero,trattasi di partito preso.
Poche nuove del resto,''lei''e'ancora in malattia,moglie al mare,per la gioia di vodafone e tim,sai per maggior sicurezza ho preso una terza sim che adopero solo con lei,lasciando ''pulite''le altre due,quindi se non sono deficiente....e toccando ferro....

Se hai tempo,lo leggo sul Carlino prima di iniziare a lavorare,trova il coro che piacera'a Stermi,che hanno cantato gli ultras del VR ieri assieme al mister.....si intitola''Caro terrone''...sai sono un po'incazzati per i fatti di Salerno...


----------



## oscuro (22 Luglio 2011)

*Lothar*

E infatti quella grandissima testa di cazzo di Mandorlini è indagato dalla procura federale e rischia parecchio grosso....!!Bè era un incapace come giocatore....è un mediocre allenatore......e non mi meraviglio che sia una merda di uomo.....!!


----------



## lothar57 (22 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> E infatti quella grandissima testa di cazzo di Mandorlini è indagato dalla procura federale e rischia parecchio grosso....!!Bè era un incapace come giocatore....è un mediocre allenatore......e non mi meraviglio che sia una merda di uomo.....!!


ohhh finalmente un calciofilo come me...sai Oscuro mi fa'incazzare ancora di piu'che lui sia mio corregionale,Ravenna...,e che non sia la sboronata del romagnolo,ironica e scherzosa,e poi buttare benzina sul fuoco..
Ha allenato anche qua',ma e'stato esonerato dopo poco,pare che a VR abbia fatto miracoli,ma sei hai visto i nomi dei giocatori,avrebbero vinto anche se li avessimo allenati io e te


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao amico e'proprio vero,trattasi di partito preso.
> Poche nuove del resto,''lei''e'ancora in malattia,moglie al mare,per la gioia di vodafone e tim,sai per maggior sicurezza ho preso una terza sim che adopero solo con lei,lasciando ''pulite''le altre due,quindi se non sono deficiente....e toccando ferro....
> 
> Se hai tempo,lo leggo sul Carlino prima di iniziare a lavorare,trova il coro che piacera'a Stermi,che hanno cantato gli ultras del VR ieri assieme al mister.....si intitola''Caro terrone''...sai sono un po'incazzati per i fatti di Salerno...


A me sinceramente non fa ne' caldo ne' freddo, pero' se scende giu' qualcuno che gli spacca lo sgnauss lo trova sempre...:mrgreen:

comunque i giocatori non si rendono conto che sono visti come modelli da imitare e fare la testa di cazzo non va bene, anche se di teste di cazzo a Verona meta' basterebbero a cominciare dar sindicho...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (22 Luglio 2011)

*Lothar*

Bè......ero una promessa....poi dopo aver segnato il 2 a 1 per la mia squadra.....invece di festeggiar con i miei compagucci...ho puntato direttamente l'allenatore della squadra avversaria che mi aveva riempito di insulti per tutta la partita.....un bel destro in pieno viso.....bè è difficile che un 16enne possa far una cosa del genere...:rotfl::rotfl:non avevo la testa....quindi tornei vari...fino all'approdo nella squadra di calcio della mia amministrazione........purtroppo anche lì son entrato in rotta di collisione....con il mio allenatore....gerarchicamente superiore.......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:diceva che ero un cavallo pazzo....non amo leccar le chiappe a nessuno....:rotfl:!Ad oggi 39 anni....gioco due volte a settimana....tornei estivi....e conoscenza di squadre di qualsiasi categoria in europa...sono un buon scommettitore....!


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè......ero una promessa....poi dopo aver segnato il 2 a 1 per la mia squadra.....invece di festeggiar con i miei compagucci...ho puntato direttamente l'allenatore della squadra avversaria che mi aveva riempito di insulti per tutta la partita.....un bel destro in pieno viso.....bè è difficile che un 16enne possa far una cosa del genere...:rotfl::rotfl:non avevo la testa....quindi tornei vari...fino all'approdo nella squadra di calcio della mia amministrazione........purtroppo anche lì son entrato in rotta di collisione....con il mio allenatore....gerarchicamente superiore.......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:diceva che ero un cavallo pazzo....non amo leccar le chiappe a nessuno....:rotfl:!Ad oggi 39 anni....gioco due volte a settimana....tornei estivi....e conoscenza di squadre di qualsiasi categoria in europa...sono un buon scommettitore....!


FICOOOO!!!

cosi' ve menate e v'arrestate tra di voi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ps: ma giocate direttamente con le manette ed il manganello nelle mutande per fare "bella figura"?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Luglio 2011)

*No....*

No....però....ti assicuro che l'agonismo spesso e volentieri porta ad eccedere.....e credimi gli spettacoli offerti spesso non sono dei più educativi.....!!Quando andai via dalla squadra...dopo aver discusso animatamente....con il mio superiore....la stagione seguente....l'affrontai con una squadra.....di altra amministrazione....:rotfl::rotfl:le mie entrate furono veramente decise...insieme a parolacce e impoperi rivolte a madre e moglie....uno spettacolo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (22 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè......ero una promessa....poi dopo aver segnato il 2 a 1 per la mia squadra.....invece di festeggiar con i miei compagucci...ho puntato direttamente l'allenatore della squadra avversaria che mi aveva riempito di insulti per tutta la partita.....un bel destro in pieno viso.....bè è difficile che un 16enne possa far una cosa del genere...:rotfl::rotfl:non avevo la testa....quindi tornei vari...fino all'approdo nella squadra di calcio della mia amministrazione........purtroppo anche lì son entrato in rotta di collisione....con il mio allenatore....gerarchicamente superiore.......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:diceva che ero un cavallo pazzo....non amo leccar le chiappe a nessuno....:rotfl:!Ad oggi 39 anni....gioco due volte a settimana....tornei estivi....e conoscenza di squadre di qualsiasi categoria in europa...sono un buon scommettitore....!



Provino di un allora 13 enne Tubarao con la Romulea, famosa squadra di calcio romana con il campo alla fine di Via Sannio. La sfiga di Tubarao è stata quella di giocare sulla fascia destra, dotato di buona corsa e discreto dribbling, ma mi capitava di giocare sempre a ridosso delle panchine.  Partitella fra noi dell'Oratorio San Filippo Neri e i ragazzi della Romulea. Primo faccia a faccia col terzino avversario, proprio davanti alla panchina della Romulea: io palla al piede e il terzino di fronte a me. Il loro allenatore che gli dice: "Non guardare i piedi, guarda la palla, Non guardare i piedi,  guarda la palla...ecco...entra adesso..." quello entra in tackle e mi frega il pallone. La stessa scena si ripete una volta "Non guardare i piedi guarda la palla, non guardare i piedi guarda la palla....ecco...entra adesso", poi un'altra, "Non guardare i piedi guarda la palla, non guardare i piedi guarda la palla....ecco...entra adesso"..poi un'altra dare i piedi guarda la palla....ecco...entra adesso", poi un'altra, "Non  guardare i piedi guarda la palla, non guardare i piedi guarda la  palla....ecco...entra adesso", poi un'altra dare i piedi guarda la palla....ecco...entra adesso", poi un'altra, "Non  guardare i piedi guarda la palla, non guardare i piedi guarda la  palla....ecco...entra adesso". All'ennesima Tubarao aspettta l'entrata del terzino, lo manda a vuoto facendo quel giochetto di alzarsi il pallone da dietro le spalle per farselo passare sulla testa, e mentre, col terzino a terra che è andato per farfalle, stoppa il pallone che nel frattempo stà riscendendo proprio di fronte al loro allenatore, con fare leggermente coatto gli dice: "Fallo entra adesso......stronzo", e gli lascio il pallone... Secondo te, me possono aver preso a giocare nella Romulea ? Quanto ero cazzone......


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> No....però....ti assicuro che l'agonismo spesso e volentieri porta ad eccedere.....e credimi gli spettacoli offerti spesso non sono dei più educativi.....!!Quando andai via dalla squadra...dopo aver discusso animatamente....con il mio superiore....la stagione seguente....l'affrontai con una squadra.....di altra amministrazione....:rotfl::rotfl:le mie entrate furono veramente decise...insieme a parolacce e impoperi rivolte a madre e moglie....uno spettacolo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Almeno ci si sfoga....

comunque ad essere testa di cazzo per un calciatore, non c'e' proprio limite...fresca fresca...che pidocchi...

*Truffa per una casa popolare
Lucarelli e i genitori a processo*

*La Procura di Livorno ha avanzato richiesta di rinvio a  giudizio per il calciatore del Parma Alessandro Lucarelli, per la madre e  per il padre L'accusa è falso ideologico e truffa aggravata*







                                                                                                                       La Procura della Repubblica di Livorno ha avanzato richiesta  di rinvio a giudizio per il calciatore del Parma Alessandro Lucarelli e  dei genitori Maurizio e Franca Bussotti. Le ipotesi di reato sono falso  ideologico e truffa aggravata e l'inchiesta, chiusa nella primavera  scorsa, riguarda l'assegnazione di una casa popolare.
Secondo le  accuse, la madre di Lucarelli, assegnataria dell'alloggio, dal 2005 al  2007 avrebbe presentato alla Casalp (società che gestisce gli alloggi  popolari a Livorno) dichiarazioni non vere sul numero dei componenti del  nucleo familiare e sul reddito familiare. Nei due anni successivi,  invece, avrebbe abitato non nella casa popolare, ma in una residenza del  marito (presidente di una cooperativa di servizi portuali), da cui era  formalmente separata.
In questo modo, secondo l'inchiesta della  Guardia di Finanza coordinata dal pm Luca Masini, la famiglia avrebbe  mantenuto la casa popolare, che sarebbe servita tra l'altro come sede  legale di una società di Alessandro Lucarelli. Secondo la magistratura,  *per l'alloggio i Lucarelli avrebbero pagato fino 12,91 euro al mese,  canone previsto per le famiglie che non superano redditi per circa 15  mila euro.*
Ricevuta la richiesta di rinvio a giudizio il gup del tribunale di Livorno fisserà la data dell'udienza preliminare.

                                                                                       (21 luglio 2011)


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Provino di un allora 13 enne Tubarao con la Romulea, famosa squadra di calcio romana con il campo alla fine di Via Sannio. La sfiga di Tubarao è stata quella di giocare sulla fascia destra, dotato di buona corsa e discreto dribbling, ma mi capitava di giocare sempre a ridosso delle panchine.  Partitella fra noi dell'Oratorio San Filippo Neri e i ragazzi della Romulea. Primo faccia a faccia col terzino avversario, proprio davanti alla panchina della Romulea: io palla al piede e il terzino di fronte a me. Il loro allenatore che gli dice: "Non guardare i piedi, guarda la palla, Non guardare i piedi,  guarda la palla...ecco...entra adesso..." quello entra in tackle e mi frega il pallone. La stessa scena si ripete una volta "Non guardare i piedi guarda la palla, non guardare i piedi guarda la palla....ecco...entra adesso", poi un'altra, "Non guardare i piedi guarda la palla, non guardare i piedi guarda la palla....ecco...entra adesso"..poi un'altra dare i piedi guarda la palla....ecco...entra adesso", poi un'altra, "Non  guardare i piedi guarda la palla, non guardare i piedi guarda la  palla....ecco...entra adesso", poi un'altra dare i piedi guarda la palla....ecco...entra adesso", poi un'altra, "Non  guardare i piedi guarda la palla, non guardare i piedi guarda la  palla....ecco...entra adesso". All'ennesima Tubarao aspettta l'entrata del terzino, lo manda a vuoto facendo quel giochetto di alzarsi il pallone da dietro le spalle per farselo passare sulla testa, e mentre, col terzino a terra che è andato per farfalle, stoppa il pallone che nel frattempo stà riscendendo proprio di fronte al loro allenatore, con fare leggermente coatto gli dice: "Fallo entra adesso......stronzo", e gli lascio il pallone... Secondo te, me possono aver preso a giocare nella Romulea ? Quanto ero cazzone......


Peccato, a quest'ora potevi esse sposato a na' velina...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

la Canalis per es. mo' e' libbbera...

beato chi safa' pure su' sofa'

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Luglio 2011)

*Tuburao*

:rotfl:bhe a 13 anni giocai un'amichevole con lo Spess montesacro.....non giocavo a pallone irridevo gli avversari....dribbling e corsa....ala destra ma non crossavo mai...:rotfl::rotfl:l'llenatore della squadra avversaria manda uno dei due centrali sul mio lato...dopo due volte che gli son andato via....mi ha letteralmente scarventato fuori dal campo...."Mò hai finito de fà er fenomeno"perdemmo 6a1......però volle sapere chi ero....e dove giocavo.....!!


----------



## lothar57 (22 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl:bhe a 13 anni giocai un'amichevole con lo Spess montesacro.....non giocavo a pallone irridevo gli avversari....dribbling e corsa....ala destra ma non crossavo mai...:rotfl::rotfl:l'llenatore della squadra avversaria manda uno dei due centrali sul mio lato...dopo due volte che gli son andato via....mi ha letteralmente scarventato fuori dal campo...."Mò hai finito de fà er fenomeno"perdemmo 6a1......però volle sapere chi ero....e dove giocavo.....!!


 
ahahahah grande Oscuro..io sono la bibbia del calcio,varemo di che dialogare.Un figlio gioca in prima categoria,l'altro allievi,ma per la nuova norma della Promozione,quest'anno prima squadra,giocano in due squadre diverse
Stamattina ho letto una notizia folle del Bologna,sai chi cercano??Materazzi......mi viene da piangere
Quindi eri un ala veloce e scattante,o una seconda punta??


----------



## oscuro (22 Luglio 2011)

*Lothar*

Un ala alla Lentini......però sapevo calciare in porta molto bene con il destro....quindi vista la mia altezza 1.80 a 16 anni...mi spostarono al centro dell'aria...capì subito che dovevo imparare a calciare di sinistro.....i difensori mi portavano sempre sul sinistro....:rotfl:quindi imparai a giocare di spalle io che puntavo sempre l'avversario......ad oggi contiunuano a farmi giocare davanti:rotfl:anche se come tutti preferirei giocare in mezzo.....non ho più l'eta....per scatti...e palle sul fondo......!!!


----------



## oscuro (22 Luglio 2011)

*Lothar*

Cmq parliamoi un pò di cose interessanti....!Ho condiviso le dichiarazioni di salvatore bagni......inopportune ma giuste.....!Ma Britos è forte?Sai tifo Napoli.....:rotfl:!Adoro Di vaio.........e mi piace Portanova......e quel trequartista.....gonzales?


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cmq parliamoi un pò di cose interessanti....!Ho condiviso le dichiarazioni di salvatore bagni......inopportune ma giuste.....!Ma Britos è forte?Sai tifo Napoli.....:rotfl:!Adoro Di vaio.........e mi piace Portanova......e quel trequartista.....gonzales?


pure willy cojote e' forte...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Luglio 2011)

*Stermi*

Tu sei il classico non tifoso vero?non hai una squadra al massimo simpatizzi vero?Ti avviso:non mi dire che tifi Milan...perchè con me chiudi....!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (22 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cmq parliamoi un pò di cose interessanti....!Ho condiviso le dichiarazioni di salvatore bagni......inopportune ma giuste.....!Ma Britos è forte?Sai tifo Napoli.....:rotfl:!Adoro Di vaio.........e mi piace Portanova......e quel trequartista.....gonzales?


Bagni ha ragione ,e'una societa'di invorniti,abbiamo cambiato 6 pres...ti invidio De Laurentiis poco simpatico ma bravissimo,come Mazzarri..Britos da febbraio in poi era l'ombra di se stesso,ma e'fortissimo,pero'la difesa a 3...mica e'facile

Ramirez...amico non gonzales...solo che crede di essere Hamsik o Cavani...invece deve volare basso..Di Vaio anche lui ha finito a terra..Acquafresca mi e'sempre piaciuto speriamo


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Tu sei il classico non tifoso vero?non hai una squadra al massimo simpatizzi vero?*Ti avviso:non mi dire che tifi Milan...perchè con me chiudi....!!:rotfl::rotfl:


Quasi....ne' tifoso e ne' simpatizzante....:mrgreen:

per me ne avrebbero di terra da zappare e miniere da scavare...auff..

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (22 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei il classico non tifoso vero?non hai una squadra al massimo simpatizzi vero?Ti avviso:non mi dire che tifi Milan...perchè con me chiudi....!!:rotfl::rotfl:


 Bari o Foggia..e piange senza Zeman


----------



## oscuro (22 Luglio 2011)

*Lothar*

Mhh Acquafresca è un pò gracilino......però la porta la vede è bene....!Giusto mi piace ramirez.....anche Mudingay è un bel cagnaccio.....!Hamsik è molto sopravalutato....però segna....!Il vero fenomeno?pocho lavezzi.....devastante!!!!


----------



## oscuro (22 Luglio 2011)

*Stermi*

Ci avrei scommesso.....a te nte ne frega na mazzà de niente.....solo feste dell'unità!!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Bari o Foggia..e piange senza Zeman


A zappareeeeee....

o a rifare la punta alle piramidi!...:rotfl:

(copyright by Sterminator...

Crozza sei avvisato e non scassare la uallera...)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci avrei scommesso.....a te nte ne frega na mazzà de niente.....solo feste dell'unità!!!!!:rotfl:


na' vorta...:rotfl:

mo' le salamelle nun so' manco piu' bone come na vorta...

addaveni' baffone in cucina...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (22 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mhh Acquafresca è un pò gracilino......però la porta la vede è bene....!Giusto mi piace ramirez.....anche Mudingay è un bel cagnaccio.....!Hamsik è molto sopravalutato....però segna....!Il vero fenomeno?pocho lavezzi.....devastante!!!!


parlano di 20 milioni per Ramirez...e'tanto..si Acquafresca e'cosi..forse Caracciolo..sono bravi tutti Napoli grande squadra...non lo dico per farti piacere.. vincesse il titolo..basta Mi-To...e la Viola non sboccia mai..le romane le vedo male..sopratutto Lupa..quanto scommetti che Enriquez dopo 6 partite se ne va??e Gasperini pure..


----------



## oscuro (22 Luglio 2011)

*Lothar*

Odio la lupa......appena esce il calendario vedo sempre quando la incontriamo.......!!In serie b.....li voglio in b!!!:incazzato:


----------



## Simy (22 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Odio la lupa......appena esce il calendario vedo sempre quando la incontriamo.......!!In serie b.....li voglio in b!!!:incazzato:


 io e te non andiamo d'accordo....no no no....... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## lothar57 (22 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Odio la lupa......appena esce il calendario vedo sempre quando la incontriamo.......!!In serie b.....li voglio in b!!!:incazzato:


 
ma guarda io ormai me ne frego di queste cose,sai qui'una volta casini con FI e Cesena,ora e'piu'tranquillo,la cosa piu'simaptica fu'prima di Bo-Ud,cerano gli ultras a mangiare assieme alla pizzeria fuoir lo stadio,
Rimane la poco simpatia per le torinesi e milanesi


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao amico e'proprio vero,trattasi di partito preso.
> Poche nuove del resto,''lei''e'ancora in malattia,moglie al mare,per la gioia di vodafone e tim,sai per maggior sicurezza ho preso una terza sim che adopero solo con lei,lasciando ''pulite''le altre due,quindi se non sono deficiente....e toccando ferro....
> 
> Se hai tempo,lo leggo sul Carlino prima di iniziare a lavorare,trova il coro che piacera'a Stermi,che hanno cantato gli ultras del VR ieri assieme al mister.....si intitola''Caro terrone''...sai sono un po'incazzati per i fatti di Salerno...


Una sporca guerra eh?
Ma come tua moglie è al mare da sola e non mi dici niente?
Bell'amico...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
Comunque essere o non essere questo è il problem!


----------



## lothar57 (24 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Una sporca guerra eh?
> Ma come tua moglie è al mare da sola e non mi dici niente?
> Bell'amico...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> Comunque essere o non essere questo è il problem!


gentile Conte in effetti i'am alone in my town,tornato a casa ora,sai erano 35 anni che non salivo su di un treno....prima classe,ma meglio in piedi che mischiarsi....
 ohhh  Conte la mie Lei e'la'..vuoi andarci???allora casello poi.....


Caro Luca siamo certi che meglio di treni..italia???o terzo mondo?? tu saprai fare


----------



## Amoremio (25 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Caro Luca siamo certi che meglio di treni..italia???o terzo mondo?? tu saprai fare


quando supererà quel problemuccio di progettazione che implica il deragliamento oltre i 150 km/h 
(per la serie: se il buongiorno si vede dal mattino :mexican


----------



## lothar57 (25 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quando supererà quel problemuccio di progettazione che implica il deragliamento oltre i 150 km/h
> (per la serie: se il buongiorno si vede dal mattino :mexican


non sono al corrente e non commento,ma immaginavo la prima classe una cosa di un certo livello..invece


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quando supererà quel problemuccio di progettazione che implica il deragliamento oltre i 150 km/h
> (per la serie: se il buongiorno si vede dal mattino :mexican


Che sfigati...manco i miei trenini deragliano a quella velocita'...:rotfl:

quello che non ho ancora risolto e' che me se rovescia tutto er caffe' nelle curve...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

